# I thought Critical Race Theory wasn’t being taught in public schools…



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Regardless what the Teachers’ Unions want us to believe:


SLFarmMI said:


> Critical Race Theory is not being taught in public school. Nor are the teachers using CRT. Nor is there some plot afoot to allow "our society to be dismantled and replaced with communism". That is just silly.
> 
> The simple truth is that there is a segment of people who do not want any discussion of racism, slavery, equity, etc. to happen and so they have decided to label any discussion or mention of the same as CRT. CRT is their new boogeyman to scare their base.


The Fairfax County (VA) Public School System tells us otherwise:





Don’t let the 2-hour apparent length turn you off. Most of it is spent waiting for the meeting to start and then several breaks and break-outs. The presentation doesn’t begin until 52:32. The actual content is only about 25 minutes long, and they post the break timers on the screen so you can easily scrub through it.

Most the talking in the early presentation is by Deborah March. Ms. March earns her salary as the county school system’s incredibly important _Culturally Responsive Pedagogy Specialist_- tax dollars well spent, I’m sure. Oh, and pay attention to that “*C*ulturally *R*esponsive” phrasing. It’s important.

The title of the presentation is _Renew, Reflect, Re-imagine: Enacting a *Critical* Lens for Student Empowerment”. _The emphasis on the word ‘critical’, above, is mine, but don’t let the Union’s puppet attempt to marginalize the connection… because the FCPS sure didn’t.

At 1:05:11, they take the opportunity to define “critical thinking”, as they’re using it, and actually distance it from the Bloom’s Taxonomy type of “critical thinking” that most of us are familiar with. They want the audience to understand that they’re talking about critical thinking; like the Marxism->Critical Theory->Critical Legal Studies->Critical Race Theory flavor of “critical thinking”.









After several breaks, the host, Ms. Hunter, breaks down “where we’re going” as a social studies department for the FCPS:









She leaves us with a teaser about “major changes” that are coming down in the 2022 DOE social studies guideline package. So… set your DVRs for next season, I guess. It’s sure to be a thrill-ride.

At 2:22:34, Dr. Lisa Williams is brought in to speak directly to dealing with public perception of Critical Race Theory. She begins by framing out that CRT is just another “scholarly framework” that is as legitimate as any other, and how it is not “the boogey man”. She gives her audience some tips and shares her empathy for the teachers who have to conduct this mission amidst students and parents who might not understand how important and righteous the mission is.

Several times throughout the discussion, they use the phrase “culturally responsive teaching” (as is also seen in Ms. March’s job title), clearly hunting for a phrase that acronyms to “CRT”, and means the same thing without saying the same thing.

One other phraseology I found interesting, and picked up on at least a half-dozen uses was “intent / intentional”. I wouldn’t normally have given the word any attention, but they use it in some showy and almost awkward ways.

In reading on some of the Marxist and pro-CRT Reddits I check in with from time to time, I’m seeing it used in a redefinition context, kind of like they did with “critical”. They appear to use it as a descriptor for how one masks or redefines their intentions- sort of a Orwellian-doublespeak action. It appears to be a co-opting of the “Intentional Fallacy” from the literary criticism world.

For example, when one is talking about needing to talk to a parent/neighbor/friend about Critical topics, the others will caution them to “Be Intentional”, meaning to not admit that it is to advance the critical theories, but, rather, what they intend to do which is “_create a culturally inclusive presentation of mathematics free of the euro-centric pedagogy_”, or whatever bullsquirt the mission is that day.

At any rate, be on the look out for “intent/intentional” when listening to Marxists. It might sound innocuous, but there is something to it.

So, yeah, anyway. When they try to claim that critical race theory isn’t being taught in public schools, you already knew they were lying. This just proves they’re liars… and Marxist puppets.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You did not

Neither did I


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

If money followed the child instead of the school we could really have the best outcome for education. We could even have non religious private schools in every town. Should would have liked to have the money follow my kids when i sent them to private school to get them out of the Baltimore city school. Would have made huge difference in my income.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The Proletariat and Bourgeoisie aka Worker versus Owner shtick fell apart.

Now they have started using Everyone versus The White Man


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> You did not
> 
> Neither did I


Huh?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Forcast said:


> If money followed the child instead of the school we could really have the best outcome for education. We could even have non religious private schools in every town. Should would have liked to have the money follow my kids when i sent them to private school to get them out of the Baltimore city school. Would have made huge difference in my income.


It would be a breakthrough change for the betterment of this country - That is why THEY are against it


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Huh?


*I thought Critical Race Theory wasn’t being taught in public schools…*


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> *I thought Critical Race Theory wasn’t being taught in public schools…*


Oh. Yeah.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nothing to see here, move along. We know what is best for the children, comrade.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Of course they are teaching it. 
For a long while it looked like it was just word parsing. 
The right claimed they were teaching CRT, and the left countered by saying they weren’t, because CRT is a law school class and not taught to kids.
Looks like now they’ve dropped that particular dodge. Or this one has anyway.

Im 57 years old and I remember slavery and racial injustice being taught even in elementary school. It wasn’t just one district because I went to school in PA, NJ, GA and MA. I’m not sure why the left keeps saying that its not being taught. Other than they seem to want to teach a wholly different racist platform.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> …Im 57 years old and I remember slavery and racial injustice being taught even in elementary school. It wasn’t just one district because I went to school in PA, NJ, GA and MA. I’m not sure why the left keeps saying that its not being taught…


Because, when your opponent’s position is too strong to fight honestly, you erect strawmen and stab at those. It gives your sycophants the illusion that you’re actually fighting… and winning.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Because, when your opponent’s position is too strong to fight honestly, you erect strawmen and stab at those. It gives your sycophants the illusion that you’re actually fighting… and winning.


Yep, and I see both the right and left doing that repeatedly.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> Yep, and I see both the right and left doing that repeatedly.


Kind of silly that the right has kept hammering away at the strawman of CRT, which gives the left the opportunity to evade and claim that CRT isn’t being taught in public schools.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Yep, and I see both the right and left doing that repeatedly.


The strawman fetish isn’t a left/right thing. It’s a weak mind thing.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Kind of silly that the right has kept hammering away at the strawman of CRT, which gives the left the opportunity to evade and claim that CRT isn’t being taught in public schools.


I’ll bite. How is CRT a strawman?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I’ll bite. How is CRT a strawman?


Because as I understand it, CRT is a specific body of legal scholarship and thought that is really not taught in public schools or even in most colleges. i believe it’s something taught to legal scholars in law school.
So instead of addressing what they do want to teach in public schools which I’m not wholly comfortable with, they keep calling it CRT (the strawman) and the left keeps on knocking the strawman down by denying that CRT is taught in schools (which is correct ) and forging ahead with their “anti-racism“ curriculum in public schools.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Here’s another strawman.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Clearly, that’s not what anyone is objecting to, and kids have been taught about Ruby Bridges for many years.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Or
Richmond Mayor Levar Stoney (D) said Monday on MSNBC’s “Andrea Mitchell Reports” that Virginia gubernatorial candidate Glenn Youngkin’s (R) and his supporters did not believe slavery and the Holocaust were real.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Because as I understand it, CRT is a specific body of legal scholarship and thought that is really not taught in public schools or even in most colleges. i believe it’s something taught to legal scholars in law school.
> So instead of addressing what they do want to teach in public schools which I’m not wholly comfortable with, they keep calling it CRT (the strawman) and the left keeps on knocking the strawman down by denying that CRT is taught in schools (which is correct ) and forging ahead with their “anti-racism“ curriculum in public schools.


No. You’re thinking of Critical Legal Studies, which was, admittedly, the nexus of Critical Race Theory. Critical Legal Studies is the racial-legal/legislative angle-of-attack of Critical Theory. Critical Race Theory is the racial-political/cultural angle.

While it is true that CRT, as a scholarly theory, is not being taught outside of actual CRT curriculum, it is being implemented as a cultural-political curriculum at the grade school level. That is what is meant when someone says “teaching CRT in public schools”. It’s more accurately “_doing_ CRT in public schools”.

Teaching CRT would be the curriculum to teach others how to develop curriculum that sows Critical Theory. That is taking place in our secondary schools. Those newly-minted Marxist primary educators then come out of college and implement CRT by, for example, devising programs to shape public school Social Studies departments “through a Critical lens”, as was the topic of this directive from Fairfax county.

It’s not really a strawman. It’s an inherent difficulty in articulating the exact offense- inherent because it’s specifically designed that way.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> No. You’re thinking of Critical Legal Studies, which was, admittedly, the nexus of Critical Race Theory. Critical Legal Studies is the racial-legal/legislative angle-of-attack of Critical Theory. Critical Race Theory is the racial-political/cultural angle.
> 
> While it is true that CRT, as a scholarly theory, is not being taught outside of actual CRT curriculum, it is being implemented as a cultural-political curriculum at the grade school level. That is what is meant when someone says “teaching CRT in public schools”. It’s more accurately “_doing_ CRT in public schools”.
> 
> ...


No. I’m talking about Critical Race Theory.









A Lesson on Critical Race Theory


Coined by legal scholar Kimberlé Crenshaw, Critical Race Theory is the practice of interrogating race and racism in society that emerged in the legal academy and spread to other fields of scholarship.




www.americanbar.org





“It persists as a field of inquiry in the legal field and in other areas of scholarship. Mari Matsudi described CRT as the work of progressive legal scholars seeking to address the role of racism in the law and the work to eliminate it and other configurations of subordination.”


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> No. I’m talking about Critical Race Theory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roger. It’s the “…other areas of scholarship” that it is manifesting in the primary education system. It did start as an offshoot of Critical Legal Studies, which is why I point to it as the nexus:





Critical legal studies - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org






> *Critical legal studies* (*CLS*) is a school of critical theory that developed in the United States during the 1970s.[1] CLS adherents claim that laws are devised to maintain the status quo of society and thereby codify its biases against marginalized groups.[2]








Critical race theory - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org







> *First meetings*
> The first formal meeting centered on critical race theory was the 1989 "New Developments in Critical Race Theory" workshop, an effort to connect the theoretical underpinnings of critical legal studies (CLS) to the day-to-day realities of American racial politics. The workshop was organized by Kimberlé Crenshaw for a retreat entitled "New Developments in Critical Race Theory" that effectively created the field.





> In 1995, pedagogical theorists Gloria Ladson-Billings and William F. Tate[further explanation needed] began applying the critical race theory framework in the field of education, moving it beyond the field of legal scholarship. They sought to better understand inequities in schooling. Scholars have since expanded work in this context to explore issues including school segregation in the U.S., relations between race, gender, and academic achievement, pedagogy, and research methodologies.[36]


I don’t doubt that CRT is still weaponized within areas of legal study, but CRT is where CLS metastasized into non-legal-related areas of society and culture.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, I think we are dealing with disparate definitions of CRT and so it will continue to be deflected as such by the left.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

CRT is the title, not CLS.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> CRT is the title, not CLT.


What? What is CLT?

Wait. I don’t want to know.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Regardless what the Teachers’ Unions want us to believe:
> 
> 
> The Fairfax County (VA) Public School System tells us otherwise:
> ...


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Well, I think we are dealing with disparate definitions of CRT and so it will continue to be deflected as such by the left.


I get your point, but it’s not disparate definitions. CRT is the multi-topical form of CLS. CLS took CT (Marxism) into the realm of legal study, and CRT metastasized CLS into other aspects of culture. But, either way, CRT has self-directed involvement with the education system, and we’re seeing that manifest in the public schools. They acknowledge it themselves, so it’s not a strawman to fight against CRT in our public schools.

Regardless whether “the left” wants to obfuscate and “Be Intentional” doesn’t cheapen our argument against it. It cheapens their defense of it.

And, for the record, I don’t think _the_ left that wants CRT in our schools. The Critical crowd is way past “the left”. The left is just the liberal flank of our otherwise moderate populace. The pro-Critical crowd are no-****, living contemporary Marxists who want another shot at the October Revolution. They’re closer to the few remaining real neo-nazis than they are to the average left-voter. Unfortunately, the average left-politician might be closer to the Marxists than the average liberal. 

Of course, I think the average right-politician is also closer to the Marxists than the average conservative. So, in a nutshell, we’re all screwed. We thought we defeated communism, but we’ve been buying it lunch this whole time.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

They can't even teach arithmetic well enough to make student loan debt seem like a bad idea. I wouldn't worry about it sticking.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> Of course they are teaching it.
> For a long while it looked like it was just word parsing.
> The right claimed they were teaching CRT, and the left countered by saying they weren’t, because CRT is a law school class and not taught to kids.
> Looks like now they’ve dropped that particular dodge. Or this one has anyway.
> ...


I am the same age (almost ) and it was taught in the deep south too.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> Because as I understand it, CRT is a specific body of legal scholarship and thought that is really not taught in public schools or even in most colleges. i believe it’s something taught to legal scholars in law school.
> So instead of addressing what they do want to teach in public schools which I’m not wholly comfortable with, they keep calling it CRT (the strawman) and the left keeps on knocking the strawman down by denying that CRT is taught in schools (which is correct ) and forging ahead with their “anti-racism“ curriculum in public schools.


What they are teaching is racism and class division.
Whites are bad, everyone else is a victim.
Hang your shaggy white head in shame.
Us against them, divided we fall.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

HDRider said:


> Or
> Richmond Mayor Levar Stoney (D) said Monday on MSNBC’s “Andrea Mitchell Reports” that Virginia gubernatorial candidate Glenn Youngkin’s (R) and his supporters did not believe slavery and the Holocaust were real.


Are the dem voters really stupid enough to believe that?
Such liars.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I get your point, but it’s not disparate definitions. CRT is the multi-topical form of CLS. CLS took CT (Marxism) into the realm of legal study, and CRT metastasized CLS into other aspects of culture. But, either way, CRT has self-directed involvement with the education system, and we’re seeing that manifest in the public schools. They acknowledge it themselves, so it’s not a strawman to fight against CRT in our public schools.
> 
> Regardless whether “the left” wants to obfuscate and “Be Intentional” doesn’t cheapen our argument against it. It cheapens their defense of it.
> 
> ...


This exchange with you kind of illustrates what I’m talking about.
There is a discrepancy in what each “side” believes is CRT.
So the conversation keeps going like this:

“ I don’t want CRT (basically meaning that they don’t want their children taught that white people are inherently racist and the source of all racial evil) taught to my kids in school!”

And the left answers, “We ARE NOT teaching CRT in school (meaning they aren’t teaching the approach to studying U.S. policies and institutions that is most often taught in law schools.)!

this disparity allows the left to continue deflect. 
i don’t want my grandkids taught that they should feel guilt over something they had no part in.
I don’t believe that reversing traditional racism is the answer to addressing racism. And I think that’s what the left/BLM is doing.
They want to exchange one kind of racism for another.

So it really doesn’t matter if you are right or I am right about the definition of CRT. This is what is happening.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> This exchange with you kind of illustrates what I’m talking about.
> There is a discrepancy in what each “side” believes is CRT.
> So the conversation keeps going like this:
> 
> ...


No doubt that’s what’s happening, but it is worth noting that in the exchange of “I don’t want CRT in schools” / “We’re not teaching CRT in schools” one side is being intellectually honest and the other side is being pedantic at best, but truly obfuscating.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> This exchange with you kind of illustrates what I’m talking about.
> There is a discrepancy in what each “side” believes is CRT.
> So the conversation keeps going like this:
> 
> ...


You know, thinking on that point further, I thought maybe it would help to make the argument more articulate; say “I don’t want my kids to be taught they should feel guilt for something they had no part in”, for example.

Unfortunately, I don’t think that would make a difference. Their response would still be “ok, but we’re not doing that.” Then, they would still make the kids fill out their stupid privilege/oppression profile, or whatever, where they define the white child as privileged, and the brown child as oppressed. The result is the same: the white kid becomes the victim of this racism in the name of equity.

They’re going to do what they’re going to do because they think they are righteous and know better than us.

Marxists can’t be trusted to be honest, either intellectually or literally.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> No doubt that’s what’s happening, but it is worth noting that in the exchange of “I don’t want CRT in schools” / “We’re not teaching CRT in schools” one side is being intellectually honest and the other side is being pedantic at best, but truly obfuscating.


Yes, I agree.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes Santa Claus, there is a Virginia


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

HDRider said:


> Yes Santa Claus, there is a Virginia


Not if Terry has his way. Right now he is leading an insurrection, and undermining confidence in the election process by standing in the way of the voice of the people, who have clearly spoken in Virginia. There are still people voting in Arlington National Cemetery as we speak.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Yesterday, the people of Virginia put the Marxists in the teachers’ unions on notice.

Try to call CRT something else all you want. We know what you’re doing and we’re not going to put up with it.

With this being Youngkin’s signature issue, and it looking like the state house went along for the ride, I’m really hopeful we’ll see some strong pro-(real)education reforms in Virginia. Teachers who try to indoctrinate and politic in the classroom should be dealt with harshly.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Terry is going to save Virginia from racism, by refusing to concede for long enough to overturn an election that was responsible for Virginia's first female person of color elected as lieutenant governor, a Jamaican immigrant, and an attorney general that fled Cuba. Terry's attorney general running mate has appeared in blackface, along with our current democrat governor of course.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Clean up hitter in the batter's box

Republican Winsome Sears defeated Democrat Hala Ayala in Virginia's lieutenant governor race.​​Sears, made history as the first Black Republican woman elected to the House in 2002 after she ousted the 20-year Democratic incumbent of Virginia's 90th District, William Robinson. A Jamaican immigrant, she also became the first naturalized US citizen to serve in the House. She is also the first woman of color to be elected to statewide office in Virginia, where politics have historically been dominated by white men.​​In 2004, Sears unsuccessfully challenged longtime Democratic Rep. Bobby Scott of Virginia's 3rd Congressional District. She took another run at federal office in 2018 as a write-in alternative to Republican senatorial candidate Corey Stewart, but lost that race.​​Sears is a former US Marine, former vice president of the Virginia State Board of Education, and a former director of a women's homeless shelter. Her campaign sought to create more jobs, lower taxes, and also strengthen the state's schools.​

https://news.yahoo.com/results-hala-ayala-winsome-sears-133333757.html


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

HDRider said:


> Clean up hitter in the batter's box
> 
> Republican Winsome Sears defeated Democrat Hala Ayala in Virginia's lieutenant governor race.​​Sears, made history as the first Black Republican woman elected to the House in 2002 after she ousted the 20-year Democratic incumbent of Virginia's 90th District, William Robinson. A Jamaican immigrant, she also became the first naturalized US citizen to serve in the House. She is also the first woman of color to be elected to statewide office in Virginia, where politics have historically been dominated by white men.​​In 2004, Sears unsuccessfully challenged longtime Democratic Rep. Bobby Scott of Virginia's 3rd Congressional District. She took another run at federal office in 2018 as a write-in alternative to Republican senatorial candidate Corey Stewart, but lost that race.​​Sears is a former US Marine, former vice president of the Virginia State Board of Education, and a former director of a women's homeless shelter. Her campaign sought to create more jobs, lower taxes, and also strengthen the state's schools.​
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/results-hala-ayala-winsome-sears-133333757.html


But according to Terry, Virginians who don't support his ticket are racists. As it turns out, parents do have a say in what is being taught in classrooms. They can vote Terry. Maybe almost enough to make it impossible for you to cheat your way into office. We shall see when the dust settles, and Stacy Abrams gets done emptying her handbags of miraculously overlooked mail in ballots.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Maybe if they teach enough critical race theory, they can explain how voters who elect a black candidate are racists. They might need to pull in Kappernick for that class.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

McAuliff just conceded. 

Time to start rooting the indoctrinators out of the classrooms in Virginia.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Yep. Ten minutes ago. Guess he figured there was not enough names in Arlington cemetery to pull it off.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

In all fairness, since 1976, due to the timing of Virginia's gubernatorial election, only one governor has not been the opposite party of the president. Back in the day, it was not a bad strategy, and I saw a lot of my elders follow it. Vote in a republican to keep the country safe and headed in the right direction fiscally, and put democrats in congress to keep that local pork flowing. That was back before democrats went completely woke marxist looney tunes.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations Virginia!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

kinderfeld said:


> Congratulations Virginia!


Hey, @SLFarmMI , can you thank the union for us?
It looks like they not only gave Virginia the governor and LTG, but the statehouse as well.

Please give them our regards, and thank them for being so out in the open about their goal to brainwash our children, and shame the evil white ones.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thats gonna leave a mark.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Hey, @SLFarmMI , can you thank the union for us?
> It looks like they not only gave Virginia the governor and LTG, but the statehouse as well.
> 
> Please give them our regards, and thank them for being so out in the open about their goal to brainwash our children, and shame the evil white ones.


When you post nonsense like teachers are out to "brainwash our children and shame the evil white ones" then you demonstrate that you suffer from a lack of intellect, a lack of integrity or a lack of both.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> When you post nonsense like teachers are out to "brainwash our children and shame the evil white ones" then you demonstrate that you suffer from a lack of intellect, a lack of integrity or a lack of both.


I will direct your attention to the following planning discussion from the Fairfax County Public Schools Social Studies department (also available in the OP) in which they openly admit to integrating a Critical Race Theory “scholarly framework” into the curriculum of the K-12 programs of the FCPS.






Since CRT’s focus is to point out how white people are privileged and have built a society in which non-white people are systemically oppressed, and labels white people as oppressors and brown people as oppressed, I have adequately supported my position that there are, in fact, teachers in the public employ who are out to brainwash our children and shame white children.

You’ve claimed it wasn’t happening. We’ve unequivocally demonstrated that it is- exactly as we said it was- and it was unionized teachers, themselves, that handed us the proof.

You can either help try to stop the indoctrination, or you can be part of the problem, but, either way, we’re not putting up with it anymore.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I will direct your attention to the following planning discussion from the Fairfax County Public Schools Social Studies department (also available in the OP) in which they openly admit to integrating a Critical Race Theory “scholarly framework” into the curriculum of the K-12 programs of the FCPS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are so many things you got wrong in your "I told you they're teaching CRT" rant that it's hard to know where to begin. Let's start with the easiest one first -- your complete misunderstanding and misrepresentation of the term "critical lens".

You make this claim "At 1:05:11, they take the opportunity to define “critical thinking”, as they’re using it, and actually distance it from the Bloom’s Taxonomy type of “critical thinking” that most of us are familiar with. They want the audience to understand that they’re talking about critical thinking; like the Marxism->Critical Theory->Critical Legal Studies->Critical Race Theory flavor of “critical thinking”." You are so far away from reality that it's almost amusing.

The only way that "critical lens" and "critical race theory" are the same is that they both use the word "critical" in their title. Which of course, in your crazy world view, must mean they are the same thing. However, you are wrong. "Critical lens" is a term that came out of the discipline of teaching reading. It means to look at something closely (originally -- a text) & to analyze, interpret, critique & make connections with that text. It means to look at the style choices, word choices, characters that the author chose to use. In short, to be an active reader & think while you read. It has, over the last few years, been expanded into other disciplines as a tool to help students engage more actively with the content. It is not some Marxist plot. Sorry to disappoint you.

Now let's move to your false claim that Critical Race Theory and culturally responsive teaching are the same thing. Again, sorry to disappoint, but they aren't. Culturally responsive teaching involves including and respecting the cultures/backgrounds of all the students in the class. Notice the word "all". Not one over the other but all included, all valued, all respected. A simple example is ensuring that various cultures are represented in your classroom posters & classroom library. Sorry, still no Marxist plot.

Now let's take up your ridiculous claim that the video in any way supports " they openly admit to integrating a Critical Race Theory “scholarly framework” into the curriculum of the K-12 programs of the FCPS". If you listened to Dr. Williams' remarks and came to that conclusion, then you have a serious problem with your receptive language skills.

The only thing you have "unequivocally demonstrated" is that you have a problem with your receptive language skills, that you see Marxists around every corner (Are you related to Joe McCarthy?) and that you have no critical thinking skills (OMG, I used the word "critical"! It must be a Marxist plot!).

Here's a suggestion for you. Why don't you actually try going to your kid's teacher, asking if what you think is happening is actually happening & then doing something that I doubt you know how to do -- shutting your mouth and listening? You're really great at pontificating and expounding on what you "know" is happening but you suck at listening. The good Lord gave you 2 ears & 1 mouth for a reason. You might want to take the hint.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> There are so many things you got wrong in your "I told you they're teaching CRT" rant that it's hard to know where to begin. Let's start with the easiest one first -- your complete misunderstanding and misrepresentation of the term "critical lens".
> 
> You make this claim "At 1:05:11, they take the opportunity to define “critical thinking”, as they’re using it, and actually distance it from the Bloom’s Taxonomy type of “critical thinking” that most of us are familiar with. They want the audience to understand that they’re talking about critical thinking; like the Marxism->Critical Theory->Critical Legal Studies->Critical Race Theory flavor of “critical thinking”." You are so far away from reality that it's almost amusing.
> 
> ...


There was a little girl that came home and asked her Mommy if they were evil. Because they were white. Because that is what their teacher was teaching. In Virginia. Because Virginia has been on the front line of this garbage, because of the scum that has been in control of Virginia. We've had people murdered in Virginia, by a governor that wasn't done murdering people to advance a political agenda. This little girl's mother was silenced. As well as the father of a little girl who was raped. They were threatened by the high sheriff of the United States, because their stories shed light on an agenda. The people that needed that agenda told parents that they didn't have a say in their children's education. The parents said, "hold my beer". They do have a say, because they can vote. They voted enough that the cheating didn't matter. And there was cheating.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> There are so many things you got wrong in your "I told you they're teaching CRT" rant that it's hard to know where to begin. Let's start with the easiest one first -- your complete misunderstanding and misrepresentation of the term "critical lens".


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Here's a suggestion for you. Why don't you actually try going to your kid's teacher, asking if what you think is happening is actually happening & then doing something that I doubt you know how to do -- shutting your mouth and listening?  
Yeah, that'll clear things up for you.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

gilberte said:


> Here's a suggestion for you. Why don't you actually try going to your kid's teacher, asking if what you think is happening is actually happening & then doing something that I doubt you know how to do -- shutting your mouth and listening?
> Yeah, that'll clear things up for you.


Sure thing. Then get arrested and put on a federal blacklist.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Repetition is key to indoctrination.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I heard at least two of the newly elected board members in Virginia stating there would be no more CRT or CRT lite being spread thru their districts, no more 2 minutes to speak and then sit down and shut up, no more making parents out to be criminals and racists.

I guess they were overwhelmingly elected to fix what the union bot says isn't happening.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Cool thing about YouTube: if the video has closed captioning, you can actually extract a transcript. Isn't that neat? I mean, I know you are desperate to maintain the Union line that "CRT isn't being taught in public schools", but the Fairfax County Public Schools begs to differ with you, and their words are immortalized on YouTub



SLFarmMI said:


> You make this claim "At 1:05:11, they take the opportunity to define “critical thinking”, as they’re using it, and actually distance it from the Bloom’s Taxonomy type of “critical thinking” that most of us are familiar with. They want the audience to understand that they’re talking about critical thinking; like the Marxism->Critical Theory->Critical Legal Studies->Critical Race Theory flavor of “critical thinking”." You are so far away from reality that it's almost amusing.
> 
> The only way that "critical lens" and "critical race theory" are the same is that they both use the word "critical" in their title. Which of course, in your crazy world view, must mean they are the same thing. However, you are wrong. "Critical lens" is a term that came out of the discipline of teaching reading. It means to look at something closely (originally -- a text) & to analyze, interpret, critique & make connections with that text. It means to look at the style choices, word choices, characters that the author chose to use. In short, to be an active reader & think while you read. It has, over the last few years, been expanded into other disciplines as a tool to help students engage more actively with the content. It is not some Marxist plot. Sorry to disappoint you.


Here is the slide element and the text of the speaker. They're specifically talking about "criticality" in the context of bias, racial injustice and power. The "Literary Lens" is an extension of the Bloom's Taxonomy flavor of critical thinking - which is exactly what they were trying to differentiate from on this slide. That's a nice attempt at a dodge, but they muted that dodge for you. Sorry.











> I think it's it's important to uh comment about something that we might have or that we have used for years maybe in some in for decades for some for some of us. And that is the idea of like just the concept of critical thinking uh versus critical lens. They both share the word critical right but it's important to note that um critical thinking I think we often think about what's on the left side of this slide. That's bloom's taxonomy and that now one sentence description. It's a positive thing. *The great thing right to think to develop critical thinking skills um but it's not the same as what we're asking and what we're showcasing um in today's today's in-service. It's not the same thing that we're asking in our design principles for cultural responsiveness, and that's on the right side, right.* The critical lens the critical lens is um as a description there it's *it's thinking it's really connecting and analyzing and understanding and acting on the current situations based on your understanding of well the things that are that are represented here; power and justice bias etc but also um looking to enact change right uh in the present situation. *






SLFarmMI said:


> Now let's take up your ridiculous claim that the video in any way supports " they openly admit to integrating a Critical Race Theory “scholarly framework” into the curriculum of the K-12 programs of the FCPS". If you listened to Dr. Williams' remarks and came to that conclusion, then you have a serious problem with your receptive language skills.
> 
> The only thing you have "unequivocally demonstrated" is that you have a problem with your receptive language skills, that you see Marxists around every corner (Are you related to Joe McCarthy?) and that you have no critical thinking skills (OMG, I used the word "critical"! It must be a Marxist plot!).


It's apparent that only one of us actually _did_ listen to Dr. Williams' part of the presentation. That's OK, because now you can read it. You can thank me later:

Here is the introduction of Dr. Williams, from the host, Alicia Hunter. She brought in the Dr. to talk specicially about how Critical Race Theory (explicitly mentioned on the slide prior to the introduction) and how it relates to their program:


> We know that the work that we're doing in social studies is a national conversation and as I mentioned in my video, I want us to lean into this national conversation. What an opportunity to really highlight what we are doing as it relates to our core thinking skills our core disciplinary skills. Everything we're doing with standard, one we've been waiting for this opportunity to be back in the national conversation about the work we're doing. And there's so many stakeholders that still don't know understand or haven't embraced the instructional shift that's already happened with our work. And so this leads me to really talk about an elephant in the room which has been critical race theory, and how does that impact social studies instruction. And so at this time, I want to welcome Dr. Lisa Williams. She is our chief equity officer.
> 
> *Where she's gonna just join us to share more about our messaging around keeping equity at the center and also more about what what is the conversation. What are what are we doing when it comes to critical race theory and what does that mean for our work in social studies? * Because we all know that as a increase and questions come up from parents and our colleagues and leaders, often time is the work that's happening in our instruction of social studies particularly in u.s history but also in other courses.


And here is what Dr. Williams had to say about CRT:


> I want to lift up in terms of my comments um, and food for thought for the group, is that you know Critical Race Theory, as a frame, is is no less or more valuable than any other frame that we might put on our work, right. That it has been um hypervisibilized that it has been problematized in the way that it has is is a conversation that I lead to those who who are um positioning the framework. In that way as an academician um as a person who has been an advisor to people writing dissertations, as a student of the work of equity and inequality in organizations, as a student who has looked at issues of identity across the myriad of manifestations that they have in organizations, and in different types of positioning of identity it is an academic um framing that, again, is is not the different than using a cultural proficiency frame, a cultural competency frame, a multiculturalism frame a diversity frame, right. So there are all kinds of ways that, in an academic setting, in space, we lift up theories and structures to sort of help us to have certain conversations and analyze the work that we do.
> 
> And if I can normalize um a thought, I just want to normalize Critical Race Theory as being among those ways that an academician or practitioner might frame their academic pursuits. So someone let me put that there um I think what is important for us to get clear about within our division, right. Um so so if critical race theory isn't the boogeyman, right, um and I would submit to you that it is not, um then what is important for us, as a division. Um and one of the things that I have been really leaning into with the different teams that I've had opportunity to talk about these ideas with is we need to control our narrative and be very clear about the work that we are doing. And so opportunities like today where there is really concise discussion of the ways that we are offering professional development, the ways that we are framing the type of engagement we want in the classroom, how we are making decisions about selection and inclusion of materials, um the doors and windows and mirrors that we want for our students. Those are the modes, um to use a Brene Brownism, those are the most wholehearted ways to talk about the work that we're doing because that's what we're doing on purpose. Right um, and there is a call at least that I would like to make, to the persons considering this particular broadcast, that we tell the truth of our work in its complexity and its simplicity. Right, um, it is not that I think uh there needs to be a selling of the work that we're doing, but I do believe that we need to be able to honestly account for the ways in which we are trying to move um conversations forward, and what I will tell you is um that for many people it will be challenging.


I know it's counter to your Union lie that CRT is not invading American classrooms, but the Social Studies Department at Fairfax County apparently did not get the marching orders. Not only are they telling us that they are putting it into their program, they're spending tax-payer time and bringing in special speakers to discuss how best to present it us so that we don't think it's a bad thing.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

SLFarmMI said:


> "I told you they're teaching CRT"


You _can_ call it manure, or dung, or poo, or s***... but it still smells the same. No matter what dressing you put on it, I ain't gonna eat it.



> You might want to take the hint.


Sage advice... you don't folllow your own advice???


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Extensive research in Psychotherapy shows that when people feel listened to, they tend to listen to themselves and openly evaluate their own beliefs and feelings. 

Listening is not a passive activity. You have to try hard sometimes.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Cool thing about YouTube: if the video has closed captioning, you can actually extract a transcript. Isn't that neat? I mean, I know you are desperate to maintain the Union line that "CRT isn't being taught in public schools", but the Fairfax County Public Schools begs to differ with you, and their words are immortalized on YouTub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, it is definitely apparent that only one of us listened to Dr. Williams' part of the presentation as well as the introduction by Ms. Hunter & it wasn't you. Either that or your receptive language skills are worse than I thought.

Let's start with the introduction by Ms. Hunter. She said the following:
"We know that the work that we're doing in social studies is a national conversation and, as I mentioned in my video, I want us to lean into this national conversation. What an opportunity to really highlight what we *are* doing as it relates to our core thinking skills, our core disciplinary skills, everything we're doing with Standard One."

If you were listening, you would have caught that she put emphasis on the bolded word above. Now, here's a cool thing about the English language. Depending on which word you emphasize in a sentence, it changes the meaning. So why would she put emphasis on the word "are"? Hmm, let's see. She had been talking about the "national conversation" about the claims that schools are teaching Critical Race Theory. Then she states the conversation gives teachers the opportunity to highlight what they *are* doing. She would not have emphasized that word if it was CRT that they were doing. Conversationally, it only makes sense to emphasize the word "are" in that sentence if what they were doing was something other than CRT.

Now let's move to this sentence in her introduction. " And so this leads me to really talk about an elephant in the room which has been critical race theory, and how does that impact social studies instruction." She's right, CRT has impacted social studies instruction because you have those who have fallen for the "OMG, they're teaching CRT" lie demanding legislation to change the way social studies is taught & trying to mandate and/or ban specific materials. That's definitely an impact.

Let's move on to Dr. Williams' remarks. She says " Um and one of the things that I have been really leaning into with the different teams that I've had opportunity to talk about these ideas with is we need to control our narrative and be very clear about the work that we are doing. And so opportunities like today where there is really concise discussion of the ways that we are offering professional development, the ways that we are framing the type of engagement we want in the classroom, how we are making decisions about selection and inclusion of materials, um the doors and windows and mirrors that we want for our students."
She makes a good point. We, as a profession, have not been very good at getting the message out about the work we are doing. That's how these never-ending crazy claims of "they're indoctrinating the kids" gain so much traction. The anti-teacher, anti-education nut jobs are excellent at spreading their particular brand of crazy. Their nonsense spreads so easily because teachers don't do a good enough job of communicating what we are doing and why beforehand. 


Now let's address your obvious confusion or deliberate misrepresentation surrounding the term "critical lens". The speaker states "The critical lens the critical lens is um as a description there it's it's thinking it's really connecting *(making connections, just like I said)* and analyzing *(hmmm, also just like I said)* and understanding and acting on the current situations based on your understanding *(hmm, sounds like making an interpretation, just like I said) *of well the things that are that are represented here; power and justice bias etc but also um looking to enact change *(sounds like engaging more actively with the content, just like I said)* right uh in the present situation."

I know that no amount of putting reality out in front of you will change your "OMG it's a Marxist plot" or "I know they're teaching CRT because I really, really want to believe that lie" stance. You are pretty much a lost cause.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you, Baghdad Bob for your commentary.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Winsome Sears says that the "National conversation" is a political construct of race baiting pocket liners, not an actual conversation.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

History is just some facts that happened and its good to know about. Teach what happened and movie on. Leave the teachers personal opinions and interpretations about what it means out of the classroom. 

Seems to me reading, math, and the sciences will get the same results to any equation with or without culture or race being involved. 2 plus 2 is still 4 no matter what culture or race one wants to involve in the equation. Of the top of my head, little else in the school teaching agenda is going to help a student pay the bills later on and be able to compete on the worlds market.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Repetition is crucial


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Redlands Okie said:


> History is just some facts that happened and its good to know about. Teach what happened and movie on. Leave the teachers personal opinions and interpretations about what it means out of the classroom.
> 
> Seems to me reading, math, and the sciences will get the same results to any equation with or without culture or race being involved. 2 plus 2 is still 4 no matter what culture or race one wants to involve in the equation. Of the top of my head, little else in the school teaching agenda is going to help a student pay the bills later on and be able to compete on the worlds market.


How come I can't "like" this a hundred times?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My grandson called out the history teacher in Dripping Springs, Texas, for teaching this last year. 









Indiana school admin explains how schools teach CRT without using that term: 'We're lying'


A school administrator in Indiana went viral after posting a video explaining that Indiana schools are teaching Critical Race Theory and intentionally deceiving concerned parents about whether or not their children are being subjected to it.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Good for him.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456229919986528258


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Why would anyone want to teach CRT?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Why would anyone want to teach CRT?


You understand we are at war for the country. I know you do.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> You understand we are at war for the country. I know you do.


"If you know yourself but not your enemy, you will suffer a defeat for every victory."


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> "If you know yourself but not your enemy, you will suffer a defeat for every victory."


Then why are you asking why? Do you really not know?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Then why are you asking why? Do you really not know?


I know why it's being pushed from the top. What I don't know is why it's being obeyed from normally functionally intelligent adults. 

I want to find out why they are following an obvious racist format.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I know why it's being pushed from the top. What I don't know is why it's being obeyed from normally functionally intelligent adults.
> 
> I want to find out why they are following an obvious racist format.


Because THEY are on the other side.

Why did "normally functionally intelligent adult" fight on the side of the Nazis?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> First, it is definitely apparent that only one of us listened to Dr. Williams' part of the presentation as well as the introduction by Ms. Hunter & it wasn't you. Either that or your receptive language skills are worse than I thought.
> 
> Let's start with the introduction by Ms. Hunter. She said the following:
> "We know that the work that we're doing in social studies is a national conversation and, as I mentioned in my video, I want us to lean into this national conversation. What an opportunity to really highlight what we *are* doing as it relates to our core thinking skills, our core disciplinary skills, everything we're doing with Standard One."
> ...


We have a presentation from a “Chief Equity Officer” of a public school system stating how she meets with lots of groups, as she’s meeting for this in-service, so she can talk about how they apply the CRT framework to their teaching and how she wants to “normalize” CRT, and you still stick with “_the union newsletter says we don’t, so we don’t_”.

I’m at least glad we had this conversation because it perfectly illustrates the outright dishonesty of your side in this debate.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> I know why it's being pushed from the top. What I don't know is why it's being obeyed from normally functionally intelligent adults.
> 
> I want to find out why they are following an obvious racist format.


I think our resident Union mouthpiece illustrates the answer to your question.

They’ve told her that, when you teach”black math”, it’s good for black students, and she believes it. I think she honesty thinks she’s doing the right thing. The teachers in the presentation said very similar things to what SL’s been saying here for a long time, and they seemed genuinely convicted to it.

Inherent evil is a rare thing, but gullibility is extremely common.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Meanwhile, in a classroom in Michigan…


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Redlands Okie said:


> Seems to me reading, math, and the sciences will get the same results to any equation with or without culture or race being involved. 2 plus 2 is still 4 no matter what culture or race one wants to involve in the equation.


Makes sense, to normal people. But, today, if you don't say that 2+2 = 5, XY = female, and any author to the right of Stalin is racist, you will be canceled.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

…and, at the same time in Virginia…


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Because THEY are on the other side.
> 
> Why did "normally functionally intelligent adult" fight on the side of the Nazis?


But why are they on the other side? What happened to make these people racist?

Was it just because they have always voted this way and followed blindly or were they always racist?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I think our resident Union mouthpiece illustrates the answer to your question.
> 
> They’ve told her that, when you teach”black math”, it’s good for black students, and she believes it. I think she honesty thinks she’s doing the right thing. The teachers in the presentation said very similar things to what SL’s been saying here for a long time, and they seemed genuinely convicted to it.
> 
> Inherent evil is a rare thing, but gullibility is extremely common.


Gullibility can be fixed though. 

It is hard though.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> Gullibility can be fixed though.
> 
> It is hard though.


And sometimes very painful.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> But why are they on the other side? What happened to make these people racist?
> 
> Was it just because they have always voted this way and followed blindly or were they always racist?


The power of persuasion. Propaganda works. That has been proven time after time in history. They have convinced themselves they are "on the right side of history".

All of this has happened and unfolded incrementally. While you and I were busy earning a living some were busy building an army hell bent to reform the US.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

HDRider said:


> *I thought Critical Race Theory wasn’t being taught in public schools…*


that's what you get for thinking ...........


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Gullibility can be fixed though


They do not consider themselves gullible. They think you are.

There are two kinds of people, independent minded and those with a hive mind. I don't know if one can become the other.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Vjk said:


> that's what you get for thinking ...........


Quite a contribution to the thread.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Cornhusker said:


> Are the dem voters really stupid enough to believe that?
> Such liars.


Yes. Yes they are. And they are proud of it.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

HDRider said:


> Quite a contribution to the thread.


Indeed it is.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

barnbilder said:


> Terry is going to save Virginia from racism, by refusing to concede for long enough to overturn an election that was responsible for Virginia's first female person of color elected as lieutenant governor, a Jamaican immigrant, and an attorney general that fled Cuba. Terry's attorney general running mate has appeared in blackface, along with our current democrat governor of course.


Terry McClinton never had a chance. All the China ballots were stuck on a container ship off the coast of California.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> They do not consider themselves gullible. They think you are.
> 
> There are two kinds of people, independent minded and those with a hive mind. I don't know if one can become the other.


This is true.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Vjk said:


> Terry McClinton never had a chance. All the China ballots were stuck on a container ship off the coast of California.


That's funny right there.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Vjk said:


> Indeed it is.


Only one of us is serious


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

According to the election, the governor got 1655936 votes. The Lieutenant governor got 1650476 votes. A difference of 5,460 votes. Considering 14,725 more people supported the LG that lost than the governor that lost, some of them obviously voted for the democrat LG who was also a person of color. But if you want to use the rationale that Youngkin was elected by racists, there were only around 5,400 out of 1.6 million voters that voted for Youngkin that didn't also vote for a black woman to be in effect the vice governor, with a darn good shot at being governor next term. 

Arguing that racism is the driving force of what happened in Virginia is intellectually weak, while there is a strong argument that people who are tired of being called racists had very much to do with it. If, a former capitol of the confederacy can elect a black woman as lieutenant governor, it really weakens the argument for the need for CRT being taught in school, and when you consider that we elected a black governor over thirty years ago, the argument is even weaker. Interestingly, that former governor, who grew up under segregation and was part of the civil rights movement, did not endorse the guy who was championing CRT in schools, under whatever trick of words was being used to label it.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> We have a presentation from a “Chief Equity Officer” of a public school system stating how she meets with lots of groups, as she’s meeting for this in-service, so she can talk about how they apply the CRT framework to their teaching and how she wants to “normalize” CRT, and you still stick with “_the union newsletter says we don’t, so we don’t_”.
> 
> I’m at least glad we had this conversation because it perfectly illustrates the outright dishonesty of your side in this debate.


The dishonest one is you. You just can't admit that the video doesn't say what you desperately want to believe what it says, can you? She says she wants to have an honest conversation about the work they ARE doing (& not what people think they are doing) and your teacher hating brain says "see, it's CRT" when that is not what was said. Honesty just isn't your thing is it?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I think our resident Union mouthpiece illustrates the answer to your question.
> 
> They’ve told her that, when you teach”black math”, it’s good for black students, and she believes it. I think she honesty thinks she’s doing the right thing. The teachers in the presentation said very similar things to what SL’s been saying here for a long time, and they seemed genuinely convicted to it.
> 
> Inherent evil is a rare thing, but gullibility is extremely common.


There's that lack of honesty that you demonstrate over and over. Over a decade of research shows that including student's race, culture, background & experiences in the curriculum (what you so ignorantly call "black math") improves student engagement, behavior and performance. I doubt you've read word one of the research.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Meanwhile, in a classroom in Michigan…
> View attachment 101819


There's that dishonesty you continue to display.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

The obvious dishonesty or attempt at distraction is you claiming CRT isn't taught. You may never have seen it personally, which I doubt. But, claiming to know, with absolute certainty, that isn't taught in classrooms you haven't been in and school systems you are not a part of, despite students, teachers and administrators that are there and showing documents, videos and testaments that it is ruins any claim of credibility from you.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Hiro said:


> The obvious dishonesty or attempt at distraction is you claiming CRT isn't taught. You may never have seen it personally, which I doubt. But, claiming to know, with absolute certainty, that isn't taught in classrooms you haven't been in and school systems you are not a part of, despite students, teachers and administrators that are there and showing documents, videos and testaments that it is ruins any claim of credibility from you.


You mean the like the video in the OP that the poster claims proves the school district is teaching CRT when, in fact, it does no such thing? Let's face it, you & your crowd want to believe that it is being taught so desperately that Christ Himself could give testimony and you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> You mean the like the video in the OP that the poster claims proves the school district is teaching CRT when, in fact, it does no such thing? Let's face it, you & your crowd want to believe that it is being taught so desperately that Christ Himself could give testimony and you wouldn't believe it.


Sadly for you and your ilk, too many of us know what is going on and it will not end as you think it will. It is curious to believe that the Wuflu can have a positive outcome, but it has Awakened a lot of parents that now know what has been going on for some time. 

Carry on, Baghdad Bob.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Sadly for you and your ilk, too many of us know what is going on and it will not end as you think it will. It is curious to believe that the Wuflu can have a positive outcome, but it has Awakened a lot of parents that now know what has been going on for some time.
> 
> Carry on, Baghdad Bob.


It will end the same way as all the other "OMG, they're indoctrinating our kids" lies have ended. The anti-education teacher haters will sing the CRT song for as long as they can get some mileage out of it and then they will move on to create yet another lie that they will get some mileage out of and on and on and on. Because that's what they do.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Please define what an "anti-education teacher hater" is. 

The funny thing is you have defined quite well what is wrong with "educators" if you are a real person over and over. The algorithm needs fine tuning.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

. Over a decade of research shows that including student's race, culture, background & experiences in the curriculum (what you so ignorantly call "black math") improves student engagement, behavior and performance.]


We are equal. Treat all the same. No special treatment. Quit splitting the students up. Look at the results we are seeing In the news.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

It will end the same way as all the other "OMG, they're indoctrinating our kids" lies have ended. 



In a few years the current students will not know any better, and be raising the new batch of kids, with the “correct” thoughts.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Please define what an "anti-education teacher hater" is.
> 
> The funny thing is you have defined quite well what is wrong with "educators" if you are a real person over and over. The algorithm needs fine tuning.


An anti-education teacher hater would be people who think they "know" all about education because they went to school once upon a time and, when their illusions are challenged by someone who is in the classroom every day, they fly into a hissy fit. It's people who claim over and over that this, that or the other teaching strategy or curriculum (fill in the blank) is some Marxist plot (they, of course, haven't bothered to look at the research about what they are complaining about actually is because they just "know"). It's people who have a fit that teachers are allowed to unionize because it offends them that teachers have a voice or rights in the workplace.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Redlands Okie said:


> . Over a decade of research shows that including student's race, culture, background & experiences in the curriculum (what you so ignorantly call "black math") improves student engagement, behavior and performance.]
> 
> 
> We are equal. Treat all the same. No special treatment. Quit splitting the students up. Look at the results we are seeing In the news.


Have you read any of the research? Do you even know what you are talking about?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

SLFarmMI said:


> There's that lack of honesty that you demonstrate over and over. Over a decade of research shows that including student's race, culture, background & experiences in the curriculum (what you so ignorantly call "black math") improves student engagement, behavior and performance. I doubt you've read word one of the research.


How do you include someone's race, culture and background into a math class? 

How does it help?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

SLFarmMI said:


> Have you read any of the research? Do you even know what you are talking about?


I do not care. Teach the subject. No race. No culture. Quit segregating the teaching method. If it’s a problem then it’s a teacher knowing how to teach problem. Quit special race and culture methods of spitting up the kids. Treat em all as EQUALS. 

Talk is cheap. Step up and preform.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> How do you include someone's race, culture and background into a math class?
> 
> How does it help?


You use real world examples that reflect the experiences of the students you have. For example, you can use the concept of food deserts (which is a real problem in many neighborhoods) to teach the concept of radius. If you teach in an area where most people take public transportation you can use that to explore things like proportion (What proportion of the monthly budget goes to transportation? Is it better to pay per ride or get a monthly pass?) If you're teaching patterning, you could use various examples of patterns from the cultures your kids come from like the African Kente cloth. You make sure your posters, books, materials, etc. represent the cultures/races of all your students. You use the native languages of your English language learners to label things to aid them in learning both the concept and English. Those are just a few general examples. 

It helps because it helps the subject become more relevant to the students. It helps them make connections between the subject and themselves. The human brain is wired to make connections and if you can tap into that your students will be more successful. Students engage more with a particular subject when they see themselves in the curriculum. There has been a lot of research on it.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Redlands Okie said:


> I do not care. Teach the subject. No race. No culture. Quit segregating the teaching method. If it’s a problem then it’s a teacher knowing how to teach problem. Quit special race and culture methods of spitting up the kids. Treat em all as EQUALS.
> 
> Talk is cheap. Step up and preform.


So, no, you have no idea of what you're talking about and haven't bothered to educate yourself on the topic. Just like I thought.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't you recently state that real world math and budgets is the responsibility of the parents?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

SLFarmMI said:


> You use real world examples that reflect the experiences of the students you have. For example, you can use the concept of food deserts (which is a real problem in many neighborhoods) to teach the concept of radius. If you teach in an area where most people take public transportation you can use that to explore things like proportion (What proportion of the monthly budget goes to transportation? Is it better to pay per ride or get a monthly pass?) If you're teaching patterning, you could use various examples of patterns from the cultures your kids come from like the African Kente cloth. You make sure your posters, books, materials, etc. represent the cultures/races of all your students. You use the native languages of your English language learners to label things to aid them in learning both the concept and English. Those are just a few general examples.
> 
> It helps because it helps the subject become more relevant to the students. It helps them make connections between the subject and themselves. The human brain is wired to make connections and if you can tap into that your students will be more successful. Students engage more with a particular subject when they see themselves in the curriculum. There has been a lot of research on it.


Interesting. I could agree with that in it's entirety.

From a young age I knew I was going to be a contractor. Like 11 or so. I hated algebra. I didn't see that I needed it. I was the top in my class with Geometry though because I could see my future there. Cant cut a rafter without knowing how to measure a triangle. (well you can but I didnt know that at the time)

But how does race come into play here? Aren't there other races in the same food desert? I have never lived in the city before very much. 


Understand that I was born on a share cropper farm. Race was a construct for other people. We were all in the same boat. Black, white and brown.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> Interesting. I could agree with that in it's entirety.
> 
> From a young age I knew I was going to be a contractor. Like 11 or so. I hated algebra. I didn't see that I needed it. I was the top in my class with Geometry though because I could see my future there. Cant cut a rafter without knowing how to measure a triangle. (well you can but I didnt know that at the time)
> 
> ...


I only gave you a few very basic examples not a complete description of all the things you could do. The research could give you a much broader scope than what I can do here. All of what I described is Culturally Responsive Teaching. This is one of the many things that some people claim is teaching critical race theory. It isn't but that is what some people are claiming.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't you recently state that real world math and budgets is the responsibility of the parents?


No, I said financial literacy was the responsibility of the parents. Which it is. Real world math and using a budget as an example to teach proportions as mentioned in my post is not financial literacy. Financial literacy is investing, how to use a checkbook, investing, credit card use & how to avoid getting over your head in debt, etc. Those are squarely the responsibility of the parents.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

SLFarmMI said:


> It isn't but that is what some people are claiming.


I get that and am really trying to understand what is happening around the country. In the dark room you and I have had good discourse about this subject I think. I am all about kids learning well. 

But dont you think there may be some that take it over the top with their own opinions and bias? Should these people be held accountable?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

We are seeing the results of this culture based teaching and thought process on the news every day. Not impressed at all.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> I get that and am really trying to understand what is happening around the country. In the dark room you and I have had good discourse about this subject I think. I am all about kids learning well.
> 
> But dont you think there may be some that take it over the top with their own opinions and bias? Should these people be held accountable?


As in any field, there could be. If there are, they are dealt with through the due process procedures that are in place. 

The problem is that, in recent time, people are trying to equate any mention of race/culture and any attempt to ensure equity & inclusion as critical race theory. It just isn't. Race, culture, equity & inclusion aren't dirty words but it appears that some folks think they are. 

My personal opinion is that it stems from the fact that the outrage over the George Floyd incident isn't dying down as people expected it would. There have been these type of incidents before with outrage & protests but they have died down and faded away. This one doesn't seem to be and I think that has some people afraid. 

I agree that you and I have had some very good conversations. I appreciate that you don't engage in the "I know all about education because I went to school once upon a time" attitude. That makes you a rare bird.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Teaching about slavery, race, etc, should be limited to history class. It has no place in Math, science (with a very few specific exceptions),etc.. There can and should be inclusiveness in literature. Math is math, no matter if it is here, Africa, the Middle East or Kepler 165. It should be taught with no cultural bias of any type.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> The problem is that, in recent time, people are trying to equate any mention of race/culture and any attempt to ensure equity & inclusion as critical race theory. It just isn't. Race, culture, equity & inclusion aren't dirty words but it appears that some folks think they are.


Therein lies the problem; nobody is looking to equate “any mention of race/culture” as CRT or make inclusion into a dirty word.

Our problem is with CRT- full stop. As has been pointed out to you, countless times, we were all taught about slavery, oppression and racism in school, objectively and honestly. AND, all of us want that instruction to remain. Saying that those of who are anti-CRT are against teaching about the racial injustices of the past is just a blatant mischaracterization.

We’re against CRT because we acknowledge that it is what the purveyors say it is: Marxism applied to the topic of race. CRT is literally nothing more than Communism making a play at the race industry.

In this specific discussion, we have a “Chief Equity Officer” of a public school system saying, directly, that she wants to “normalize” and “raise up” the framework of Critical Race Theory as a mode for academic practitioners (teachers). And, on the other side of the discussion, we’ve got otherwise (presumably) well-meaning teachers denying that that’s what they’re saying and doing.

We’re not going to stand for Marxists using race as a means to their ends. We support equality, and will fight for it, but we recognize that “equity”, as the term has been co-opted by the Marxists, is nothing more than an attempt to classify our children by race, divide them along those lines, and selectively advantage and disadvantage the divided groups in order to foment further division. CRT is not about race. It is about destroying capitalism, and using historical injustices as a means to that end. It has no place in our schools- math class, social studies, or history.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

SLFarmMI said:


> As in any field, there could be. If there are, they are dealt with through the due process procedures that are in place.
> 
> The problem is that, in recent time, people are trying to equate any mention of race/culture and any attempt to ensure equity & inclusion as critical race theory. It just isn't. Race, culture, equity & inclusion aren't dirty words but it appears that some folks think they are.
> 
> ...


I actually used to be an instructor. Not really a teacher with those types of credentials but I had a certificate to teach any fire class in the state of Texas and to certify anyone from anywhere in the world in fire fighting classes. But that is not the same thing. I had a captive audience that chose to be there and wanted the class that I taught at that moment. I let it expire as that is not my thing anymore. 

Where do you think the narrative is coming from that says some are teaching white kids that they are aggressors and black kids they are the victims? Could this really be happening in some schools? 

My take from my experience as a child is dont make race a deciding factor in your life nor anyone else's. Any time you have to bring up race you are either saying they are advantaged or disadvantaged in some way because of race. I believe that we should take away these constructs and encourage kids (and adults) that they are worth so much more than what other people think about them.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

The view that mathematics pedagogy is racist is an insult to all those non-Whites and non-Westerners who have successfully trained generations of students, who have mentored new PhD mathematicians, and whose research findings underlie some of the most important technological advances. And California scholars are not alone. One UC Irvine mathematician, along with math professors from NYU and Princeton, 






__





Loading…






www.hoover.org


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> I actually used to be an instructor. Not really a teacher with those types of credentials but I had a certificate to teach any fire class in the state of Texas and to certify anyone from anywhere in the world in fire fighting classes. But that is not the same thing. I had a captive audience that chose to be there and wanted the class that I taught at that moment. I let it expire as that is not my thing anymore.
> 
> Where do you think the narrative is coming from that says some are teaching white kids that they are aggressors and black kids they are the victims? Could this really be happening in some schools?
> 
> My take from my experience as a child is dont make race a deciding factor in your life nor anyone else's. Any time you have to bring up race you are either saying they are advantaged or disadvantaged in some way because of race. I believe that we should take away these constructs and encourage kids (and adults) that they are worth so much more than what other people think about them.


The narrative "that says some are teaching white kids that they are aggressors and black kids they are the victims" is coming from the same place the "OMG, they're indoctrinating your kids" nonsense always comes from. The ones who want to use teachers and education as their convenient punching bag to further their agenda. Once the "OMG, it's CRT" nonsense dies down, this same bunch will find another fantasy boogeyman to push. See the post above yours for an example. No interest in the truth from that one.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Typical politics, just keep trying and eventually the action will slip through under the radar.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> No, I said financial literacy was the responsibility of the parents. Which it is. Real world math and using a budget as an example to teach proportions as mentioned in my post is not financial literacy. Financial literacy is investing, how to use a checkbook, investing, credit card use & how to avoid getting over your head in debt, etc. Those are squarely the responsibility of the parents.


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> The narrative "that says some are teaching white kids that they are aggressors and black kids they are the victims" is coming from the same place the "OMG, they're indoctrinating your kids" nonsense always comes from…


No, that narrative is coming directly from the Marxist teachers. A few years ago, a teacher local to me made group of white students apologize to their classmates for their privilege.





Of course, the principal said the incident couldn’t be proven, but several parents reported that it did. I know a couple of the kids who recounted the incident, and there is zero doubt that it happened.

But it’s not all about this one incident. There are dozens, if not hundreds, of incidents like this happening, and it has been happening for years.

I stand by my belief that the majority of teachers are good and honest, but claiming that CRT narratives are not making it into classrooms is a blatant lie. The video in the OP has school administrative staff directing teachers to do it.

You’ve got a Union newsletter telling you that it’s not happening anywhere, and we’ve got video evidence and reports from children that it is happening in lots of places. For anyone to stand by a claim that it’s not happening anywhere is obviously and demonstrably dishonest.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I stand by my belief that the majority of teachers are good and honest, but claiming that CRT narratives are not making it into classrooms is a blatant lie. The video in the OP has school administrative staff directing teachers to do it.
> 
> You’ve got a Union newsletter telling you that it’s not happening anywhere, and we’ve got video evidence and reports from children that it is happening in lots of places. For anyone to stand by a claim that it’s not happening anywhere is obviously and demonstrably dishonest.


That is what poisons the water for everyone else's perspective on public education. We have first hand experiences and yet a public unioncater can deny it as if they were there.
They lie and look like a fool doing it, they make it all look so sorrowfly bad and corrupt that one can't see any solution other than to fire and remove these people from contact with our kids. They destroy any desire to want to work to improve a woeful system.
An excellent examply of who should not be in front of a classroom.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> …They destroy any desire to want to work to improve a woeful system.
> An excellent examply of who should not be in front of a classroom.


That’s the one part of your post I disagree with. There are some really great teachers out there. The concept of a federally-mandated public education system is fundamentally flawed, but it is the system we have, and I think we can repair it by decentralizing 95% of its power.

I still keep in contact with two of my high school teachers over 20 years later. Both are now retired. One is a conservative, and taught literature. One is a fire-engine red Marxist and taught math. As a junior/senior, in a class with a teacher whom treated their students like young adults, and had adult conversations with them, their political leanings were no mystery. They did, however, respect the developing political positions of their students; requisite to treating us like young adults. Politics and outside life was always a distant-second to the class material, and only engaged once the teacher had felt out the class and was comfortable with their maturity level. They would challenge us, but we were also allowed to challenge them, and, most importantly, allowed to be ourselves without feeling judged.

I feel like those days are long gone, but they are probably not. I have to believe there are still lots of good, honest teachers in the trade. @SLFarmMI probably even knows some of them.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The video in the OP has school administrative staff directing teachers to do it.


Your constant repeating of that lie doesn't make it any less of a lie.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> Your constant repeating of that lie doesn't make it any less of a lie.


Most of recognize who is being dishonest.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Most of recognize who is being dishonest.


Sadly, you prove over and over that you don't.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I still keep in contact with two of my high school teachers over 20 years later. Both are now retired.


Hung out with my Kindergarten teacher last night. She made me call her by her first name, and she was drinking grown up drinks in my presence. She must have been really young then, because it would be hard to tell which one of us was the oldest now, the years have been very kind to her despite the misfortune of having me as a pupil.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> One is a fire-engine red Marxist and taught math.


I am curious as to how those two thing go together? A fundamental understanding of mathematics would seem to preclude Marxist leanings.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s the one part of your post I disagree with. There are some really great teachers out there..


Yes, there are. There are strong, intelligent educators who truly want to help kids.
I've had other professionals read some of these threads for their absurdity who had stated they would get people with destructive methods like this out of the classroom as soon as possible. These people don't need a union or a board or the woke to guide them. They know a bad seed when they see them.
They do not let their new age vision or their November newsletter dictate the classroom. 
Of all of the great teachers I had, raised and experienced, none had a social religion bent on converting someone else's child over the desires of the parents and then lying to them about it.
First do no harm.
Kids are not experiments.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> Your constant repeating of that lie doesn't make it any less of a lie.


It’s not a lie, at all. Your “analysis” of the presentation relied interpreting what you saw as inflection placed on the word “are” to imply that they weren’t doing the very thing they were talking about.

I couldn’t help but notice that, in your spinning of the transcript, you completely ignored this from the Chief Equity Officer:


> And if I can normalize um a thought, I just want to normalize Critical Race Theory as being among those ways that an academician or practitioner might frame their academic pursuits. So someone let me put that there um I think what is important for us to get clear about within our division, right. Um so so if critical race theory isn't the boogeyman, right, um and I would submit to you that it is not, um then what is important for us, as a division. Um and one of the things that I have been really leaning into with the different teams that I've had opportunity to talk about these ideas with is we need to control our narrative and be very clear about the work that we are doing.


You went in wanting to uphold the Union newsletter version of reality, but we’ve got teachers and administrators across the country injecting blatant examples of CRT-thinking into the classroom. This just happened to be a presentation from one school not afraid to admit it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

SLFarmMI said:


> The narrative "that says some are teaching white kids that they are aggressors and black kids they are the victims" is coming from the same place the "OMG, they're indoctrinating your kids" nonsense always comes from. The ones who want to use teachers and education as their convenient punching bag to further their agenda. Once the "OMG, it's CRT" nonsense dies down, this same bunch will find another fantasy boogeyman to push. See the post above yours for an example. No interest in the truth from that one.


No interest in the truth?

Why would people not want to hear the truth do you think?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Farmerga said:


> GunMonkeyIntl said:
> 
> 
> > One is a fire-engine red Marxist and taught math.
> ...


Not really. Once you take math to the level of calculus, it can be quite a right-brained pursuit. It almost becomes Math-as-Art. By the time I had him as a teacher, he was the head of the department. He had junior teachers teaching algebra, geometry and trigonometry while he taught calculus, remedial algebra and the special-ed math. 

The guy was almost insane with his level of engagement, especially with his remedial algebra and what he called his “remedial AP” students. He kept a running schedule of students in both groups to whom he would offer free tutoring.

He would go to the homes of the kids in that rotation, and tutor them from dinner time until bed. For the families that were willing to try vegan, he’d even provide the dinner. If a parent was really interested, he’d conduct a class while he was cooking, teaching them how to make healthy vegan meals for less money than they’d normally spend. A buddy’s mom really took him up on this, and he’d show up at his house on weekends and throughout the summer, teaching her how to garden in her tiny back yard.

Any vacation time he had during the school year was spent auditing classes with his remedial kids. He’d shadow them through their other classes hoping to get a better insight to how their mind worked.

For those of us with jobs, he’d talk to the business owners (it was a small town) and set up math problems to apply to our work. I was working at a pizza shop and had to make a spreadsheet that worked algorithms to forecast everything the owner needed to buy for max efficiency and reduced waste. It worked out so well, and I learned so much about the pizzeria in the process, that I got promoted to manager even while I was in school.

The guy was just a teaching machine. I wouldn’t doubt that he spent 16+hrs per day, 6-7 days per week on his pursuit of teaching. It probably wasn’t entirely healthy, but it was his passion, and he was REALLY good at it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Not really. Once you take math to the level of calculus, it can be quite a right-brained pursuit. It almost becomes Math-as-Art. By the time I had him as a teacher, he was the head of the department. He had junior teachers teaching algebra, geometry and trigonometry while he taught calculus, remedial algebra and the special-ed math.
> 
> The guy was almost insane with his level of engagement, especially with his remedial algebra and what he called his “remedial AP” students. He kept a running schedule of students in both groups to whom he would offer free tutoring.
> 
> ...


I could excuse any Leftist like that


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I could excuse any Leftist like that


I don’t look at him as a leftist. Yes, I said he was Marxist, but that was just his belief system. He didn’t try to force anyone into thinking or living the way he did.

I think of it like the difference between a Muslim and an Islamist. A Muslim is a person who practices the religion of Islam. An Islamist is a Muslim who wants to force the world into Sharia.

A leftist is a Marxist (whether they assume that label or not) who wants to force the world into Communism.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Most of recognize who is being dishonest.


Oh come on now!

Surely you must realize by now that, as an educator, SLFarmMI is the be all and end all... one and only... intelligent and honest voice on this forum.

After all, the rest of us are mere mortals and don't, or shouldn't have any say about anything... especially when it comes to educating _our_ children!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> The narrative "that says some are teaching white kids that they are aggressors and black kids they are the victims" is coming from the same place the "OMG, they're indoctrinating your kids" nonsense always comes from. The ones who want to use teachers and education as their convenient punching bag to further their agenda. Once the "OMG, it's CRT" nonsense dies down, this same bunch will find another fantasy boogeyman to push. See the post above yours for an example. No interest in the truth from that one.


Here is yet more PROOF that Critical Race Theory is being used in classrooms, this also from the Commonwealth of Virginia.

The first is a presentation from 2015, regarding “CRED”, Culturally Responsive and Equitable Discipline”. The presentation uses a lot of the same language you’ve used in defense of your “black math”.



https://www.doe.virginia.gov/support/virginia_tiered_system_supports/resources/2015_fall_institute/Legal_implications_of_discipline.pdf



I would encourage you to read the whole thing, but here are slides 21-23. Note the direction to incorporate the “Critical Race Theory *Lens*”, as was discussed on the first page of this thread:









Here is slide 27, in which it’s explained to the educators that the _Culturally Responsive Teaching_ methods they’re being directed to employ “Embrace Critical Race Theory”, exactly as the social studies department in Fairfax was directed by Ms. Hunter and Dr. Williams.









Also worthy of discussion, here is a 2019 memo from the Superintendent of the Virginia Department of “Education” listing reading and resources for both teachers and parents to provide guidance in having discussions about race.




__





Loading…






www.doe.virginia.gov





It includes a recommended reading list that the VDOE staff read based on “recommendations they’d received”. Included were _White Fragility_, which I hope requires no synopsis anymore, and the poignantly titled _Foundations of Critical Race Theory in Education_.


> *Foundations of Critical Race Theory in Education, by Edward Taylor, David Gillborn, and Gloria Ladson-Billings*
> 
> The emergence of Critical Race Theory (CRT) marked an important point in the history of racial politics in the legal academy and the broader conversation about race and racism in the United States. More recently, CRT has proven an important analytic tool in the field of education, offering critical perspectives on race, and the causes, consequences and manifestations of race, racism, inequity, and the dynamics of power and privilege in schooling. This groundbreaking anthology is the first to pull together both the foundational writings in the field and more recent scholarship on the cultural and racial politics of schooling. A comprehensive introduction provides an overview of the history and tenets of CRT in education. Each section then seeks to explicate ideological contestation of race in education and to create new, alternative accounts. In so doing, this landmark publication not only documents the progress to date of the CRT movement, it acts to further spur developments in education.


Either you’re lying to us when you tell us that CRT isn’t being taught in schools, or you’re believing the liars who are telling you that. No matter which, shame on you for continuing to say that when there’s so much proof available that it is happening.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

And I’ll just bump this quote from earlier in the discussion:


SLFarmMI said:


> I only gave you a few very basic examples not a complete description of all the things you could do. The research could give you a much broader scope than what I can do here. *All of what I described is Culturally Responsive Teaching*. This is one of the many things that some people claim is teaching critical race theory. It isn't but that is what some people are claiming.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> And I’ll just bump this quote from earlier in the discussion:


Still claiming that CRT and Culturally Responsive Teaching are one and the same? They aren't but don't let facts get in your way.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> Still claiming that CRT and Culturally Responsive Teaching are one and the same? They aren't but don't let facts get in your way.


Nope. Not the same thing. I’ve always posited that Culturally Responsive Teaching was an extension and rebranding of CRT. According to the VA DOE, Culturally Responsive Teaching “embraces Critical Race Theory”, though.

Funny you didn’t speak to that.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Nope. Not the same thing. I’ve always posited that Culturally Responsive Teaching was an extension and rebranding of CRT. According to the VA DOE, Culturally Responsive Teaching “embraces Critical Race Theory”, though.
> 
> Funny you didn’t speak to that.


That's because it doesn't. Your positing is incorrect. Tell me, have you read any of the research on culturally responsive teaching?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> That's because it doesn't. Your positing is incorrect. Tell me, have you read any of the research on culturally responsive teaching?


Oh, so, now the VA DOE doesn’t know what they’re talking about either, huh? They claim they’re using Critical Race Theory in the classroom, but you, alone, know better? They’re mistaken?

Interesting.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Pathological behavior is required for propogandists.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Oh, so, now the VA DOE doesn’t know what they’re talking about either, huh? They claim they’re using Critical Race Theory in the classroom, but you, alone, know better? They’re mistaken?
> 
> Interesting.


So, that'll be a no, you haven't read any of the research on culturally responsive teaching. I didn't think so.

"I’ve always posited that Culturally Responsive Teaching was an extension and rebranding of CRT." And, if you had bothered to read the research, you'd realize that your positing was incorrect. Just can't bring yourself to admit that you haven't bothered to educate yourself on the terms you are throwing around can you? Typical.


Perhaps, since you insist that Critical Race Theory is being taught in Virginia classrooms, you can find the theory in their list of curriculum standards. Perhaps you can find a statement from a school district that says "we teach CRT here". Because I can find a whole bunch that says they aren't as well as the absence of CRT in the curriculum standards.



This one isn't Virginia. It's Minnesota but it's a good response that is not your usual stuffy superintendent language.


https://rrps.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/Ragnarok-is-not-knocking-on-the-schoolhouse-door.pdf


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Critical Race Theory is only taught in law school. Critical Race Theory is used as a framework in some K-12 schools. Kind of like Astrophysics is taught in college, but many of the principals are used in high school astronomy classes.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> When you post nonsense like teachers are out to "brainwash our children and shame the evil white ones" then you demonstrate that you suffer from a lack of intellect, a lack of integrity or a lack of both.


Not all teachers but enough to cause a problem.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

I think the following needs to be reiterated and highlighted along with a snippet of an earlier post by GunMonkey...



Farmerga said:


> Critical Race Theory is only taught in law school. Critical Race Theory is *used as a framework* in some K-12 schools. Kind of like Astrophysics is taught in college, but many of the principals are used in high school astronomy classes.





GunMonkeyIntl said:


> <clip>
> While it is true that CRT, as a scholarly theory, is not being taught outside of actual CRT curriculum, *it is being implemented* as a cultural-political curriculum at the grade school level. That is what is meant when someone says “teaching CRT in public schools”. It’s more accurately *“doing CRT in public schools”*.
> <clip>


It is very telling that both quotes were completely ignored and unremarked upon by our friendly thread contrarian.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

sharkerbaby said:


> I think the following needs to be reiterated and highlighted along with a snippet of an earlier post by GunMonkey...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since both comments are wrong, what remark other than that would you like?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

SLFarmMI said:


> Since both comments are wrong, what remark other than that would you like?


Facts, not opinion.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

JeffreyD said:


> Facts, not opinion.


I've presented facts over multiple threads but, since they don't fit what you think you "know" about the topic, you ignore them.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> I've presented facts over multiple threads but, since they don't fit what you think you "know" about the topic, you ignore them.


A brochure or email from your union isn't fact, it is propaganda to be regurgitated ad infinitum despite prima facia evidence to the contrary. Carry on.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> So, that'll be a no, you haven't read any of the research on culturally responsive teaching. I didn't think so.
> 
> "I’ve always posited that Culturally Responsive Teaching was an extension and rebranding of CRT." And, if you had bothered to read the research, you'd realize that your positing was incorrect. Just can't bring yourself to admit that you haven't bothered to educate yourself on the terms you are throwing around can you? Typical.
> 
> ...


No one thinks, or is arguing, that anyone is teaching a course on Critical Race Theory in public K-12. What we’re saying, and is being admitted to by (at least) the Commonwealth of Virginia, is that the principles laid out in Critical Race Theory are being used by administrators in establishing policy, and teachers (the “practitioners” mentioned in the powerpoints) in their teaching in the classroom.

These documents from Fairfax County and the Commonwealth of VA are their own words. They’re acknowledging that they’re doing it, and they’ve been directing their teachers to do it for years. Your continued denial of these plain facts make you look dishonest and downright silly. It may not be happening in your school district (though I highly doubt it), but it is clearly happening in Virginia, not to mention examples we’ve seen and posted from teachers elsewhere doing it.

You’re obviously free to continue your denial, but the slides and other government documents posted here are there for everyone to see. Your saying that the Commonwealth of VA is not saying what they’re saying does not reflect well on you, or the Culturally Responsive “Teaching” you champion.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> I've presented facts over multiple threads but, since they don't fit what you think you "know" about the topic, you ignore them.


You have no credibility, meaning you have no sway over the members here. 
Sorry if that is harsh.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> No one thinks, or is arguing, that anyone is teaching a course on Critical Race Theory in public K-12. What we’re saying, and is being admitted to by (at least) the Commonwealth of Virginia, is that the principles laid out in Critical Race Theory are being used by administrators in establishing policy, and teachers (the “practitioners” mentioned in the powerpoints) in their teaching in the classroom.
> 
> These documents from Fairfax County and the Commonwealth of VA are their own words. They’re acknowledging that they’re doing it, and they’ve been directing their teachers to do it for years. Your continued denial of these plain facts make you look dishonest and downright silly. It may not be happening in your school district (though I highly doubt it), but it is clearly happening in Virginia, not to mention examples we’ve seen and posted from teachers elsewhere doing it.
> 
> You’re obviously free to continue your denial, but the slides and other government documents posted here are there for everyone to see. Your saying that the Commonwealth of VA is not saying what they’re saying does not reflect well on you, or the Culturally Responsive “Teaching” you champion.


Well, I have to give one thing to you. You are a master at listening to or reading something and missing what is actually said so that you can come up with your erroneous interpretation of what you think was said. I realize that you really want what you believe to be true but it just isn't. Have you bothered to read any of the research of what culturally responsive teaching actually is or are you going to continue to go with your continued misrepresentations? My bet is on the latter.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> You have no credibility, meaning you have no sway over the members here.
> Sorry if that is harsh.


I realize the anti-education, anti-teacher crew here has no interest in facts and would rather go with "I really, really want to believe what I believe so don't bother me with facts". That's not news. But I have just as much right to post here as anyone else and, when lies & misrepresentations are posted, I will continue to counter them with facts and the truth. I don't care if you don't like it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

That is funny


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think Mr. Monkey has made a sincere effort and gave more time than it was worth, but then again, if there was anyone following that line of nonsense and even believing the edges of it held some semblance of honesty, it should be pretty clear to them now. What a clownshow.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> I don't care if you don't like it.


I appreciate your efforts and I mean that. 
I think it is important that as many folks as possible to look behind the curtain and read for themselves what you represent.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SLFarmMI said:


> Well, I have to give one thing to you. You are a master at listening to or reading something and missing what is actually said so that you can come up with your erroneous interpretation of what you think was said.


I have heard and seen how CRT has been used as a framework for years. It was openly discussed until very recently when people started pushing back against it. Now, in a poorly attempted Jedi mind trick, the narrative changed to say that CRT isn't being used, and never has been used. We know better. We have seen video of educators and administrators saying that it is/was being used. We understand that it is being used. Either you don't understand (doubtful) , or, are carrying water for those who want talk of CRT to go away.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Farmerga said:


> I have heard and seen how CRT has been used as a framework for years. It was openly discussed until very recently when people started pushing back against it. Now, in a poorly attempted Jedi mind trick, the narrative changed to say that CRT isn't being used, and never has been used. We know better. We have seen video of educators and administrators saying that it is/was being used. We understand that it is being used. Either you don't understand (doubtful) , or, are carrying water for those who want talk of CRT to go away.


Since you are neither believable nor trustworthy I call BS on your "I have heard and seen how CRT has been used as a framework for years". Your post is just another version of "I 'know' it's happening because I really, really want to believe it."


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Farmerga said:


> I have heard and seen how CRT has been used as a framework for years. It was openly discussed until very recently when people started pushing back against it. Now, in a poorly attempted Jedi mind trick, the narrative changed to say that CRT isn't being used, and never has been used. We know better. We have seen video of educators and administrators saying that it is/was being used. We understand that it is being used. Either you don't understand (doubtful) , or, are carrying water for those who want talk of CRT to go away.


I told the farm boss, the Wuflu has had terrible effects on a lot of things. But, it has awakened a lot of parents/concerned citizens to what has been going on in schools for over a decade. Once awakened, it is hard to go back to sleep. 

It is going to get sporty.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Hiro said:


> I told the farm boss, the Wuflu has had terrible effects on a lot of things. But, it has awakened a lot of parents/concerned citizens to what has been going on in schools for over a decade. Once awakened, it is hard to go back to sleep.
> 
> It is going to get sporty.


It'll die down once the politicians get all the mileage they think they can get. Then they'll gin up another "they're indoctrinating our children" lie to rile up their base again to get themselves re-elected.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SLFarmMI said:


> Since you are neither believable nor trustworthy I call BS on your "I have heard and seen how CRT has been used as a framework for years". Your post is just another version of "I 'know' it's happening because I really, really want to believe it."


Says the person who is so obviously lying about this topic that literally everyone is laughing at you. We have documents and video where they discuss it in plain English and YOU say we heard it wrong. 🤣


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Farmerga said:


> Says the person who is so obviously lying about this topic that literally everyone is laughing at you. We have documents and video where they discuss it in plain English and YOU say we heard it wrong. 🤣


The claims you are making about the posted material are false. The claims being made that looking at a topic with a "critical lens" is critical race theory are false. The claims being made that culturally responsive teaching is critical race theory are false. There is definitely someone lying here but it isn't me.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

SLFarmMI said:


> I realize the anti-education, anti-teacher crew here has no interest in facts and would rather go with "I really, really want to believe what I believe so don't bother me with facts". That's not news. But I have just as much right to post here as anyone else and, when lies & misrepresentations are posted, I will continue to counter them with facts and the truth. I don't care if you don't like it.


I've seen opinions, not so much facts and truth from you.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Farmerga said:


> Says the person who is so obviously lying about this topic that literally everyone is laughing at you. We have documents and video where they discuss it in plain English and YOU say we heard it wrong. 🤣


Pathological liars never admit they are lying. They just pile on more lies, no matter how absurd and how much evidence to it is presented.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> Since you are neither believable nor trustworthy I call BS on your "I have heard and seen how CRT has been used as a framework for years". Your post is just another version of "I 'know' it's happening because I really, really want to believe it."


Wait, just so we’re clear, are you talking about us or the VA Department of Indoctrination Education? Because, they obviously think Culturally Responsive “Teaching” embraces Critical Race Theory. 

Are you saying they didn’t say this, or are you saying they’re part of the “_anti-teacher crew_” that doesn’t know anything about education?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SLFarmMI said:


> The claims you are making about the posted material are false.


What claims am I making about the posted material? I have said that CRT is being used as an educational framework in some schools. That is true. We have heard educators and administrators say that. I have said nothing about anything else except that
I have said that Culturally Responsive Teaching has no place in certain classes, but, I have never compared the two.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Wait, just so we’re clear, are you talking about us or the VA Department of Indoctrination Education? Because, they obviously think Culturally Responsive “Teaching” embraces Critical Race Theory.
> 
> Are you saying they didn’t say this, or are you saying they’re part of the “_anti-teacher crew_” that doesn’t know anything about education?
> 
> View attachment 101957


I'm going to go out on a limb and guess you didn't read the entirety of the presentation. Nor understood that they were talking about looking at their discipline practices in that presentation. 

Still waiting for you to find critical race theory in the curriculum standards for the state. Have you found it yet? Have you found any districts in Virginia that say they are teaching critical race theory? Because I can find plenty who say they are not. Yet, somehow, you "know". 

Let's face it, this whole brouhaha about critical race theory is just the latest in a long line of "they're indoctrinating our kids" BS that the politicians stir up to get their base out to vote. The last one, if memory serves, was "they're indoctrinating our kids about Islam". Why do people keep falling for this stuff?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

SLFarmMI said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess you didn't read the entirety of the presentation. Nor understood that they were talking about looking at their discipline practices in that presentation.
> 
> Still waiting for you to find critical race theory in the curriculum standards for the state. Have you found it yet? Have you found any districts in Virginia that say they are teaching critical race theory? Because I can find plenty who say they are not. Yet, somehow, you "know".
> 
> Let's face it, this whole brouhaha about critical race theory is just the latest in a long line of "they're indoctrinating our kids" BS that the politicians stir up to get their base out to vote. The last one, if memory serves, was "they're indoctrinating our kids about Islam". Why do people keep falling for this stuff?


Because they keep getting caught teaching things that truly aren't necessary and then lying to cover their butts. Loudon ring a bell?
I've also heard about teaching kids about the evils of Christianity. Remember that? Or how evil capitalism is?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> No one thinks, or is arguing, that anyone is teaching a course on Critical Race Theory in public K-12. What we’re saying, and is being admitted to by (at least) the Commonwealth of Virginia, is that the principles laid out in Critical Race Theory are being used by administrators in establishing policy, and teachers (the “practitioners” mentioned in the powerpoints) in their teaching in the classroom.





SLFarmMI said:


> Still waiting for you to find critical race theory in the curriculum standards for the state. Have you found it yet? Have you found any districts in Virginia that say they are teaching critical race theory? Because I can find plenty who say they are not. Yet, somehow, you "know".


Since you didn't seem to grasp what Mr. Monkey said I thought I would re-post this so that you can fully understand what is and is not being argued here.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Farmerga said:


> Since you didn't seem to grasp what Mr. Monkey said I thought I would re-post this so that you can fully understand what is and is not being argued here.


I understood exactly what he was attempting to argue. I've understood all of the various piles of nonsense throughout this thread that he's been attempting to argue. The problem is that what he's been attempting to argue is false.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SLFarmMI said:


> I understood exactly what he was attempting to argue. I've understood all of the various piles of nonsense throughout this thread that he's been attempting to argue. The problem is that what he's been attempting to argue is false.


Then why did you ask if he found anybody who was "teaching CRT"? when he had already said that is not what he was saying? So, if he is arguing that no one is teaching a course on CRT and you say that what he is attempting to argue is false, are you saying that they ARE teaching CRT in K-12 classrooms? Did you not understand what he wrote? Did you not understand the presentation from VA when they advocated the use of CRT?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> I understood exactly what he was attempting to argue. I've understood all of the various piles of nonsense throughout this thread that he's been attempting to argue. The problem is that what he's been attempting to argue is false.


Don't believe your lying eyes and the multitudes that have seen the same thing. 


"They're not even [within] 100 miles [of Baghdad]. They are not in any place. They hold no place in Iraq. This is an illusion ... they are trying to sell to the others an illusion."


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Farmerga said:


> Then why did you ask if he found anybody who was "teaching CRT"? when he had already said that is not what he was saying? So, if he is arguing that no one is teaching a course on CRT and you say that what he is attempting to argue is false, are you saying that they ARE teaching CRT in K-12 classrooms? Did you not understand what he wrote? Did you not understand the presentation from VA when they advocated the use of CRT?


Go back and read the entirety of the thread as well as the many other threads on the subject.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

SLFarmMI said:


> Go back and read the entirety of the thread as well as the many other threads on the subject.


You should heed your own advice.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SLFarmMI said:


> Go back and read the entirety of the thread as well as the many other threads on the subject.


He seems to be consistent in his arguments and backs them up with evidence.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

JeffreyD said:


> You should heed your own advice.


The only thing that confuses the algorithm is captchas or pics:


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Farmerga said:


> He seems to be consistent in his arguments and backs them up with evidence.


That's funny.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SLFarmMI said:


> That's funny.


Perhaps you don't really understand what is being argued. I found them clear, well stated, and well documented.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Farmerga said:


> Perhaps you don't really understand what is being argued. I found them clear, well stated, and well documented.


NPC's are more or less sophisticated depending on the audience.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Farmerga said:


> Perhaps you don't really understand what is being argued. I found them clear, well stated, and well documented.


I understand fully what is being argued. Perhaps you missed the part where his arguments were based on a false premise. Did you miss the bit where he claims that looking at topics with a "critical lens" was critical race theory? Or the bit where he claims that culturally responsive teaching was critical race theory?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Hiro said:


> NPC's are more or less sophisticated depending on the audience.


I'll demote what might have been an NPC back to the bot category.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

NBC News: Black principal loses job after allegedly teaching critical race theory in Texas.








Black principal loses job after allegedly teaching critical race theory in Texas


The first Black principal of Colleyville Heritage High School in Grapevine, Texas, has lost his job after months of accusations that he indoctrinated students by teaching Critical Race Theory in his school. NBC News’ Antonia Hylton spoke to Dr. James Whitfield about how he came to lose his job...




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SLFarmMI said:


> I understand fully what is being argued. Perhaps you missed the part where his arguments were based on a false premise. Did you miss the bit where he claims that looking at topics with a "critical lens" was critical race theory? Or the bit where he claims that culturally responsive teaching was critical race theory?


I am sure that there are cases where such words are used to describe the use of CRT.  He even showed where, in VA, that Culturally Responsive Teaching sometimes employs CRT.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

In the 2017–18 school year, there were 3.3 million full-time and part-time traditional public school teachers, 205,600 public charter school teachers, and 509,200 private school teachers. 




__





Fast Facts: Teacher characteristics and trends (28)


The NCES Fast Facts Tool provides quick answers to many education questions (National Center for Education Statistics). Get answers on Early Childhood Education, Elementary and Secondary Education and Higher Education here.



nces.ed.gov






Think about this. How scary is it to think 10% of public school teachers are as committed as @SLFarmMI ?

You know it is more than 10%. That is alarming. She has fought every step of the way, tirelessly accepting all challenges. She may use simple tactics, and there are only a few arrows in her quiver, but she uses them over and over. Never stopping. She and the other similarly committed public school teachers are a true force to be reckoned with. They never stop. 

We can't stop either.

In fall 2020, about *48.1 million* students attended public schools in kindergarten to grade 12. 




__





Fast Facts: Back-to-school statistics (372)


The NCES Fast Facts Tool provides quick answers to many education questions (National Center for Education Statistics). Get answers on Early Childhood Education, Elementary and Secondary Education and Higher Education here.



nces.ed.gov





I hope the parents of those 48 million kids realize what they are up against.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

There is hope



https://thexforboys.org/about-us



ALBANY, Ga. (WALB) - New Life Preparatory School for Boys will open in Albany later this year.

WALB News toured the facility with the school’s founder, King Randall.

Randall said it has 25 classrooms, but the prep school won’t just be used for academics. Construction and other work will start on the facility next week.








An inside look: The New Life Preparatory School For Boys


New Life Preparatory School for Boys will open in Albany later this year.




www.walb.com


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> There is hope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, they’ll only have to teach math from a perspective of external reproductive organs?!?!

@SLFarmMI should get her resume in. That would cut her workload in half right out of the gate.




Wait… is she qualified to teach math to boys?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

HDRider said:


> In the 2017–18 school year, there were 3.3 million full-time and part-time traditional public school teachers, 205,600 public charter school teachers, and 509,200 private school teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, we won't stop putting forward the truth in the face of the lies that you and your crowd promote.

I realize that you just can't abide it that I stand up to the nonsense you post about what you "know" about school, but too bad.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

It’s real simple, all students (that are not having physical or mental learning disability issues) treated EQUAL. No special treatment in the everyday average class. Do not care where they are from, their parents are from, their race, culture, or any other aspect of their past. 

No special treatment for the Irish, German, Swedish, Colombian, Mexican, whatever Tribe, or the kid that just moved in from Oklahoma, or any other that might be new to the area. Do not care what culture pattern or color is on their clothes, hairdo, language they grew up around, what their parents speak at home. Every single kid treated the same with their equal shares of the resources provide by the tax payers to educate them. As in money, teachers time and effort, building space, transportation, its only fair. 

For the kids from other cultures that are not able to understand and participate in the class program, set them aside and provide what’s needed to get them up to speed. Then bring them into a class at the level they qualify for. Do not care it they feel left out or their feelings are hurt. It’s life, get with it. 

None of this equity mess, no thought given to what some ancestor did or did not do. 

It’s real simple, all students (that are not having physical or mental learning disability issues) treated EQUAL. No special treatment in the everyday average class. 

EQUAL


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Redlands Okie said:


> It’s real simple, all students (that are not having physical or mental learning disability issues) treated EQUAL. No special treatment in the everyday average class. Do not care where they are from, their parents are from, their race, culture, or any other aspect of their past.
> 
> No special treatment for the Irish, German, Swedish, Colombian, Mexican, whatever Tribe, or the kid that just moved in from Oklahoma, or any other that might be new to the area. Do not care what culture pattern or color is on their clothes, hairdo, language they grew up around, what their parents speak at home. Every single kid treated the same with their equal shares of the resources provide by the tax payers to educate them. As in money, teachers time and effort, building space, transportation, its only fair.
> 
> ...


That is called racist these days. Because that is shuts you up. 

Don't stop standing up for what is right. That is what those that seek control and rule of the serfs are seeking. Resist and question authority. Know your rights and defend them. Defend the rights of those you disagree with, because it will be your rights next. Your rights don't come from government, you are born with them and only governments or other people can infringe upon them. 

Did I mention resist?


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

SLFarmMI said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess you didn't read the entirety of the presentation. Nor understood that they were talking about looking at their discipline practices in that presentation.
> 
> Still waiting for you to find critical race theory in the curriculum standards for the state. Have you found it yet? Have you found any districts in Virginia that say they are teaching critical race theory? Because I can find plenty who say they are not. Yet, somehow, you "know".
> 
> Let's face it, this whole brouhaha about critical race theory is just the latest in a long line of "they're indoctrinating our kids" BS that the politicians stir up to get their base out to vote. The last one, if memory serves, was "they're indoctrinating our kids about Islam". Why do people keep falling for this stuff?


You are probably one of those who denies that Death Panels exist.

Sure change the name to something nice like equitable care solutions and it is fine.

Grandma still doesn't get treatment because she is past the alloted age. Or a wife's work insurance decides she can't get the best treatment for a deadly disease because it is more cost effective to not treat it.

Nope, not a Death Panel. But folks die anyway.

Change the name, play stupid games. It's all the same thing.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> You are probably one of those who denies that Death Panels exist.
> 
> Sure change the name to something nice like equitable care solutions and it is fine.
> 
> ...


No, culturally responsive teaching and critical race theory are not the same thing even though they share initials. I bet you are one of those who doesn't bother to research things for yourself but believe whatever headline your conservative sites feed you.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Redlands Okie said:


> It’s real simple, all students (that are not having physical or mental learning disability issues) treated EQUAL. No special treatment in the everyday average class. Do not care where they are from, their parents are from, their race, culture, or any other aspect of their past.
> 
> No special treatment for the Irish, German, Swedish, Colombian, Mexican, whatever Tribe, or the kid that just moved in from Oklahoma, or any other that might be new to the area. Do not care what culture pattern or color is on their clothes, hairdo, language they grew up around, what their parents speak at home. Every single kid treated the same with their equal shares of the resources provide by the tax payers to educate them. As in money, teachers time and effort, building space, transportation, its only fair.
> 
> ...


I am really glad you aren't a teacher because, based on your post, you would suck at it. I hate to break it to you but kids aren't cogs being stamped out by machine. Every kid who walks through the door is different from the one who walked through the door in front of them. The myth of the "average" student is exactly that, a myth. No child, no person for that matter, is exactly average on every measure. They all have their strengths or weaknesses. 

Your "every child must get exactly the same thing, regardless of their needs or how they learn best" is exactly the wrong way to teach.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

That quote you listed was not in my post. In fact little if any of what you posted was in my post. 

Equal share of the resources. It’s not complicated.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Redlands Okie said:


> That quote you listed was not in my post. In fact little if any of what you posted was in my post.
> 
> Equal share of the resources. It’s not complicated.


It was a summary of the attitude expressed in your post. Sorry you didn't understand it. 

Giving kids what they need to learn in the way that is best for them is best practice. It's not complicated.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

I have no problem with giving the kids what they need, as long as every kid has EQUAL resources spent on them. Do not deprive some over others.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

SLFarmMI said:


> Your "every child must get exactly the same thing, regardless of their needs or how they learn best" is exactly the wrong way to teach.


Every kid shouldn't get exactly the same thing but they should be so treated equal.

There is a difference.

Everyone learns in a different way. That doesn't mean they should not all be treated equal. 

Do you agree?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Wisconsin’s Association of School Boards resigned from the national group responsible for sending a letter to President Biden in which it asked for help investigating threats from angry parents.

The WASB voted unanimously on Friday to withdraw from the National Association of School Boards.



https://www.thecentersquare.com/wisconsin/wisconsin-school-boards-group-withdraws-from-national-group-over-parent-threat-letter/article_9979d87c-4267-11ec-977c-671ac4952fc1.html


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

“Wisconsin’s Youth Apprenticeship program is one of the greatest resources available to high school students in [the state],” Oldenburg said. “It gives students exposure to the trades, and other fields of employment that they may choose for their future careers.”

Rachel Ver Velde, the Director of Workforce, Education and Employment, for Wisconsin Manufacturers & Commerce said the new state law will give many students their first look at the trades and skilled labor.


“We have to be training our students for careers in high demand fields,” Ver Velde told The Center Square. “As we see baby boomers retiring at higher numbers, we have to be able to replace that workforce. Wisconsin students should be encouraged to stay and grow here in Wisconsin.”

Wisconsin is facing a worker shortage, particularly in the trades and skilled manufacturing.



https://www.thecentersquare.com/wisconsin/new-law-to-give-wisconsin-high-schoolers-information-on-apprenticeships/article_951d3152-41a4-11ec-87d8-83a4c9ab12cb.html#tncms-source=infinity-scroll-summary-sticky-siderail-latest


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

The people arguing semantics here miss the larger point. If you look at this state like the country, the area that made headlines is as rich and stuck up as New England, and as populous and socially liberal as California. Kids came home and told parents what they were being taught, and it upset those parents enough to show up at school board meetings. And it made some of the powers that be scared enough that they doubled down and threatened those parents. Those parents (whose votes control this states politics) showed up in sufficient numbers to reject the people who have been carefully crafting divisive curriculum for some time now. 

It is disingenuous to argue that something isn't being taught in public school, and that it is only taught in college, when you consider that teachers are being taught in college. It's like saying that you didn't post your girlfriend's nekkid pictures on the internet, you only shared them with a buddy that posted them on the internet.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> Every kid shouldn't get exactly the same thing but they should be so treated equal.
> 
> There is a difference.
> 
> ...


I think you are confusing equal with equitable. Equal means everyone gets the same thing no matter what. Equitable means everyone gets what they need. There's a difference. 

Certainly everyone learns differently. Giving everyone exactly the same thing ignores that fact. That was the point of the post you are quoting. Treating everyone equitably embraces that fact.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

From each according to his abilities, to each according to his needs.
Karl Marx



SLFarmMI said:


> Equitable means everyone gets what they need.


Notice the resemblance?

I bet she won't make that mistake again. Marxist refine their rhetoric based on rebuttal and refutation.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

HDRider said:


> From each according to his abilities, to each according to his needs.
> Karl Marx
> 
> 
> ...


Oh look, another instance where you push the "she's a Marxist" lie. You are unable to discuss the topic at hand so you trot out your tired lines. Do you really think you're disguising your inability to rebut or refute anything?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You just couldn't wait to get home, lol.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> Oh look, another instance where you push the "she's a Marxist" lie. You are unable to discuss the topic at hand so you trot out your tired lines. Do you really think you're disguising your inability to rebut or refute anything?


What did you mean by?:

SLFarmMI said:
Equitable means everyone gets what they need.

I really am curious.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Hiro said:


> What did you mean by?:
> 
> SLFarmMI said:
> Equitable means everyone gets what they need.
> ...


Well, I doubt you are curious but I'll answer it anyway. 

Let's take subtraction with regrouping (what used to be called borrowing when we were in school) as an example. The task is to complete a subtraction with regrouping worksheet. All the students understand the concept of what regrouping is. 
Kid 1 can do it with nothing other than teacher check ins to make sure he is on the right track.
Kid 2 can do it if he has a copy of a subtraction poem on his desk as a memory aid.
Kid 3 can do it if he has a number line to help with math facts.
Kid 4 can do it if he has a set of base ten blocks to help him visualize the math.

Equity is making sure that every kid has what he needs to successfully complete the task. So kid 1 gets extra teacher check ins during the task, kid 2 has the poem, kid 3 has the number line and kid 4 has the blocks. Everyone gets what he needs.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> Well, I doubt you are curious but I'll answer it anyway.
> 
> Let's take subtraction with regrouping (what used to be called borrowing when we were in school) as an example. The task is to complete a subtraction with regrouping worksheet. All the students understand the concept of what regrouping is.
> Kid 1 can do it with nothing other than teacher check ins to make sure he is on the right track.
> ...


I was curious, which is why I asked. And given the context, I don't disagree and appreciate the response.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLFarmMI said:


> Well, I doubt you are curious but I'll answer it anyway.
> 
> Let's take subtraction with regrouping (what used to be called borrowing when we were in school) as an example. The task is to complete a subtraction with regrouping worksheet. All the students understand the concept of what regrouping is.
> Kid 1 can do it with nothing other than teacher check ins to make sure he is on the right track.
> ...


That is how any kid should be taught.

I would hope that has been the long standing practice in any school.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Hiro said:


> I was curious, which is why I asked. And given the context, I don't disagree and appreciate the response.


You're welcome. It's always nice when people ask instead of assume they know. Very rare.



HDRider said:


> That is how any kid should be taught.
> 
> I would hope that has been the long standing practice in any school.


It has been. This is why, when people claim everything should be "equal", they get push back from me. Equal doesn't work. Equity does.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SLFarmMI said:


> It has been. This is why, when people claim everything should be "equal", they get push back from me. Equal doesn't work. Equity does.


Dealing with different learning needs of individuals is not a problem. Treating them differently because of race/sex/creed/ etc. is a problem.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Farmerga said:


> Dealing with different learning needs of individuals is not a problem. Treating them differently because of race/sex/creed/ etc. is a problem.


Equity just means repressing superior intellect.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Vjk said:


> Equity just means repressing superior intellect.


Your comment just means you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Farmerga said:


> Dealing with different learning needs of individuals is not a problem. Treating them differently because of race/sex/creed/ etc. is a problem.


Treating everyone in an equitable manner is not "treating them differently because of race/sex/creed/etc.". Making sure everyone is represented in the curriculum is not "treating them differently because of race/sex/creed/etc.".


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SLFarmMI said:


> Treating everyone in an equitable manner is not "treating them differently because of race/sex/creed/etc.".


Possible, but sometimes not realized. 



SLFarmMI said:


> Making sure everyone is represented in the curriculum is not "treating them differently because of race/sex/creed/etc.".


There is a place where different races are to be represented, and some where they are not. There is no "white math" or "black Chemistry", "male physics", or, "female astronomy".


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Farmerga said:


> Possible, but sometimes not realized.
> 
> 
> There is a place where different races are to be represented, and some where they are not. There is no "white math" or "black Chemistry", "male physics", or, "female astronomy".


You are wrong. Seeing themselves represented in the curriculum, all of the curriculum, allows students to engage more easily with the content and improves performance. Misrepresenting that concept as "white math", "black Chemistry [sic]", "male physics" or "female astronomy" merely demonstrates that you either have not bothered to educate yourself about the concept, did not comprehend it or are lying about it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

SLFarmMI said:


> I think you are confusing equal with equitable. Equal means everyone gets the same thing no matter what. Equitable means everyone gets what they need. There's a difference.
> 
> Certainly everyone learns differently. Giving everyone exactly the same thing ignores that fact. That was the point of the post you are quoting. Treating everyone equitably embraces that fact.


I admit that English was my worst subject as evidenced by most of my posts. But did Lincoln say that all people were created equitable or did he say equal?

When you treat people as equals aren't you in fact being equitable?

Add you still didn't answer my question.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SLFarmMI said:


> You are wrong. Seeing themselves represented in the curriculum, all of the curriculum, allows students to engage more easily with the content and improves performance. Misrepresenting that concept as "white math", "black Chemistry [sic]", "male physics" or "female astronomy" merely demonstrates that you either have not bothered to educate yourself about the concept, did not comprehend it or are lying about it.


I am fully away of the "concept" I am also keenly aware that the "concept" in practice is generally divisive.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> When you treat people as equals aren't you in fact being equitable?


Yes, you are, but, that is not the goal here.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> I admit that English was my worst subject as evidenced by most of my posts. But did Lincoln say that all people were created equitable or did he say equal?
> 
> When you treat people as equals aren't you in fact being equitable?
> 
> Add you still didn't answer my question.


I did answer your question. 

Equal means everyone gets the same thing. For example, if you have a headache, the person next to you cuts his finger & I give you both a band-aid, I am treating you equally. You are both getting the same thing. But I am not being equitable.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

SLFarmMI said:


> I did answer your question.
> 
> Equal means everyone gets the same thing. For example, if you have a headache, the person next to you cuts his finger & I give you both a band-aid, I am treating you equally. You are both getting the same thing. But I am not being equitable.


I'm sorry. That's not the same thing. 

Treating people equal means that you don't prejudge a person because he is white, black or brown. You listen and find out who needs an aspirin or a band-aid. Color, gender or anything else should never factor in to that equation. 

Does a black person never need a band-aid? Does a white person never need an aspirin? There are maybe a thousand things that make us different but there are a billion that make us similar.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> I'm sorry. That's not the same thing.
> 
> Treating people equal means that you don't prejudge a person because he is white, black or brown. You listen and find out who needs an aspirin or a band-aid. Color, gender or anything else should never factor in to that equation.
> 
> Does a black person never need a band-aid? Does a white person never need an aspirin? There are maybe a thousand things that make us different but there are a billion that make us similar.


Seems you are still confusing "equally" with "equitably". "You listen and find out who needs an aspirin or a band-aid" is equity -- everyone gets what they need.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

How about equal money for each child. X amount of money allocated for each child’s education. Some are going to learn more and advance further per dollar. Holding back resources from some to provide more to others is not fair. Equity can be used within that child’s eduction budget.


----------

